# 11 Arab Countries Take On NASA, Launch Own Space Program



## Philip the Arab

Led by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which is at the forefront of Arab spaceflight, 11 Arab states have launched a regional space collaboration program to curb their reliance on NASA and expand the limited Arab presence in outer space.

The “Arab Space Cooperation Group (ASCG)” also aims to give the cash-flush but technologically limited Arab world a place in the multi-billion dollar global space industry. In addition, it will work towards the exchange of knowledge and will encourage joint projects that will ultimately boost the Arab space industry.


ASCG includes the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait.

"Today at the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the signing of a charter to establish the first Arab body for space cooperation, bringing together 11 Arab states," said Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.


He said ASCG’s first project is "a satellite that Arab scientists will work on from here in the UAE.” The satellite will be launched in three years’ time.



It will be built by engineers and scientists from all 11 countries in the group. The satellite will monitor climate and the environment in the Arab nations and other parts of the globe, according to Dr. Mohammed Al Ahbabi, director-general of the UAE Space Agency.

Revealing more about the satellite, Dr. Al Ahbabi said it will help environmental agencies, urban planners and monitor the atmosphere for CO2. The involvement of 11 countries “means that we have opened the doors for cooperation and we are serious about it. It's great to bring Arabs together, work together, share knowledge and design the future together. Space is all about cooperation.”

Sheikh Mohammed launched ASCG during the inaugural day of the ongoing Global Space Congress, being held in Abu Dhabi until March 21.



"During the opening of the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the launch of the first Arab space coordination group that includes 11 countries. The group's first project will be a satellite built by Arab scientists in the UAE. I personally believe in Arab talents," tweeted Sheikh Mohammed.

The satellite will be called “813” and was given this name to highlight an important year in Arab history.

@The SC
@Wilhelm II
I apologise if this was posted but i never read about it until now. This can be very beneficial for all Arab states involved if a carrier rocket can be made with foreign help from Ukraine for example. CubeSats, imaging sats, and future versions of ArabSats will be launched if Allah wills it. 11 Arab countries with a combined population above 300 million people means a large pool of young engineers that can work on satelittes.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Yaseen1

Pakistan should also join this program as we are facing financial problems

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philip the Arab

Yaseen1 said:


> Pakistan should also join this program as we are facing financial problems


I'm no expert but maybe Pakistan could make carrier rockets? They have ballistic missile experince to my knowledge. This could be very beneficial but the company would need a whole name change from Arab to Islamic or something similar. Or they could do some type of JV(?)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Philip the Arab said:


> Led by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which is at the forefront of Arab spaceflight, 11 Arab states have launched a regional space collaboration program to curb their reliance on NASA and expand the limited Arab presence in outer space.
> 
> The “Arab Space Cooperation Group (ASCG)” also aims to give the cash-flush but technologically limited Arab world a place in the multi-billion dollar global space industry. In addition, it will work towards the exchange of knowledge and will encourage joint projects that will ultimately boost the Arab space industry.
> 
> 
> ASCG includes the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait.
> 
> "Today at the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the signing of a charter to establish the first Arab body for space cooperation, bringing together 11 Arab states," said Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> 
> He said ASCG’s first project is "a satellite that Arab scientists will work on from here in the UAE.” The satellite will be launched in three years’ time.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be built by engineers and scientists from all 11 countries in the group. The satellite will monitor climate and the environment in the Arab nations and other parts of the globe, according to Dr. Mohammed Al Ahbabi, director-general of the UAE Space Agency.
> 
> Revealing more about the satellite, Dr. Al Ahbabi said it will help environmental agencies, urban planners and monitor the atmosphere for CO2. The involvement of 11 countries “means that we have opened the doors for cooperation and we are serious about it. It's great to bring Arabs together, work together, share knowledge and design the future together. Space is all about cooperation.”
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed launched ASCG during the inaugural day of the ongoing Global Space Congress, being held in Abu Dhabi until March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> "During the opening of the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the launch of the first Arab space coordination group that includes 11 countries. The group's first project will be a satellite built by Arab scientists in the UAE. I personally believe in Arab talents," tweeted Sheikh Mohammed.
> 
> The satellite will be called “813” and was given this name to highlight an important year in Arab history.
> 
> @The SC
> @Wilhelm II
> I apologise if this was posted but i never read about it until now. This can be very beneficial for all Arab states involved if a carrier rocket can be made with foreign help from Ukraine for example. CubeSats, imaging sats, and future versions of ArabSats will be launched if Allah wills it. 11 Arab countries with a combined population above 300 million people means a large pool of young engineers that can work on satelittes.


This is an excellent development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Why always arab so important when they can expand it to islamic and get alot more knowledge from Pakistan malaysia kazakistan uzbeck indonesia and many more muslims who are living in non muslims country but graduate from top universities. 
i bet sudan morocco can really help since they been working on rocket since ww1. huf!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Why always arab so important when they can expand it to islamic and get alot more knowledge from Pakistan malaysia kazakistan uzbeck indonesia and many more muslims who are living in non muslims country but graduate from top universities.
> i bet sudan morocco can really help since they been working on rocket since ww1. huf!


Because of Pan-Arabism and Arab unity. Do Christians have unity? No, there is White unity and Black unity. We Arabs want to be independent from foreign nations, Muslim and non-Muslim.

Arabs already have satelitte manufacutirng capabilities, we are in need of a carrier rocket mostly. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Yaseen1 said:


> Pakistan should also join this program as we are facing financial problems



It's not about finances, Pakistan is in Iranian camp by his own accord.

At present Pakistan regime behave more like Iran's client state, even Iraq and Afghanistan regimes are more independent in their foreign policy.

Hate towards Arabs during Zadari regime was limited to social media, but now it's reflected in foreign policy and official statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

BATMAN said:


> It's not about finances, Pakistan is in Iranian camp by his own accord.
> 
> At present Pakistan regime behave more like Iran's client state, even Iraq and Afghanistan regimes are more independent in their foreign policy.
> 
> Hate towards Arabs during Zadari regime was limited to social media, but now it's reflected in foreign policy and official statements.


Why? Iran if had the chance would backstab you in a second. Arabs have never done that to you before and will never. Arabs have a much greater population, and GDP than Iran could ever have. I wish IK would stop visting Shia shrines in Iran and patch up his relationship with Arab states. Simply put, we offer much more than Iran can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm no expert but maybe Pakistan could make carrier rockets? They have ballistic missile experince to my knowledge. This could be very beneficial but the company would need a whole name change from Arab to Islamic or something similar. Or they could do some type of JV(?)


Technology is not a problem, the main problem is the way Arabs and Pakistan take things. Arabs gets everything ready made, while we Pakistanis, at least, try to make few things. But I am convinced that universities in UAE are doing great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

fitpOsitive said:


> Technology is not a problem, the main problem is the way Arabs and Pakistan take things. Arabs gets everything ready made, while we Pakistanis, at least, try to make few things. But I am convinced that universities in UAE are doing great.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat
What you mean?

Also, Pakistan had help from China for a lot of things.


----------



## Numerous

Philip the Arab said:


> Because of Pan-Arabism and Arab unity. Do Christians have unity? No, there is White unity and Black unity. We Arabs want to be independent from foreign nations, Muslim and non-Muslim.
> 
> Arabs already have satelitte manufacutirng capabilities, we are in need of a carrier rocket mostly. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat



Shouldn't aim to copy the christians bro. We are not them.

Islamic unity > pan arabism any day of the week

For example. I don't back you guys over Iran because you are arab. I feel sadness or anger when I read about syrians suffering but not because they're arab. I back you and I empathise with you because you were are Muslim. Islam is what jells Muslims together. I am the same race as many hindus and sikhs but I couldn't care less about them from this unity standpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Numerous said:


> Shouldn't aim to copy the christians bro. We are not them.
> 
> Islamic unity > pan arabism any day of the week
> 
> For example. I don't back you guys over Iran because you are arab. I feel sadness or anger when I read about syrians suffering but not because they're arab. I back you and I empathise with you because you were are Muslim. Islam is what jells Muslims together. I am the same race as many hindus and sikhs but I couldn't care less about them from this unity standpoint.


Its not just about race m8. We have the same culture, and language as them. Islamic unity doesn't work and can't work dus to religious differences among Muslims. Mentally, humans are made to act tribally and like their own people above others, I and many others share this view.

I care about Arab Christians even if they are a different then I am religiously. In a secular time like today we don't go off religion anymore, we go off of roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> Because of Pan-Arabism and Arab unity. Do Christians have unity? No, there is White unity and Black unity. We Arabs want to be independent from foreign nations, Muslim and non-Muslim.
> 
> Arabs already have satelitte manufacutirng capabilities, we are in need of a carrier rocket mostly. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat



i would like to know more about whats a defination of arab people who speak arabic is arab 
non arabic people who been living in arab from long time but dont speak arabic 
non arabic people who been in arab from long time also speak arabic
is there certian race you call arab cuz i can count countless races who are from all over just cuz they have nationality of arab country are so called arab.
and actually there are people who were arab left arab living in different part of world but cant revive. 
can you shed some light?
then we later talk about assembly line or production actual sattelite.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

So when is so called ASA hiring ex NASA and ESA employees?  

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...pace-agency/articleshow/52434197.cms?from=mdr

https://gulfnews.com/uae/government/uae-space-agency-explores-cooperation-with-indias-isro-1.1591990


----------



## Malik Alashter

Philip the Arab said:


> Its not just about race m8. We have the same culture, and language as them. Islamic unity doesn't work and can't work dus to religious differences among Muslims. Mentally, humans are made to act tribally and like their own people above others, I and many others share this view.
> 
> I care about Arab Christians even if they are a different then I am religiously. In a secular time like today we don't go off religion anymore, we go off of roots.


You live in lala land



Sheikh Rauf said:


> i would like to know more about whats a defination of arab people who speak arabic is arab
> non arabic people who been living in arab from long time but dont speak arabic
> non arabic people who been in arab from long time also speak arabic
> is there certian race you call arab cuz i can count countless races who are from all over just cuz they have nationality of arab country are so called arab.
> and actually there are people who were arab left arab living in different part of world but cant revive.
> can you shed some light?
> then we later talk about assembly line or production actual sattelite.


please don't take him seriously. Every thing he said is nothing but wishful thinking



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> So when is so called ASA hiring ex NASA and ESA employees?
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...pace-agency/articleshow/52434197.cms?from=mdr
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/government/uae-space-agency-explores-cooperation-with-indias-isro-1.1591990


You believe in this crap Arabs with these regimes good for nothing alas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> You live in lala land
> 
> please don't take him seriously. Every thing he said is nothing but wishful thinking
> 
> You believe in this crap Arabs with these regimes good for nothing alas


I said peole not regime. You are probably some Kurd or worse a Shia living in Iraq if you dont believe in pan-Arabism. People like you would probably let your wife bend over for Mullahs.



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> So when is so called ASA hiring ex NASA and ESA employees?
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...pace-agency/articleshow/52434197.cms?from=mdr
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/government/uae-space-agency-explores-cooperation-with-indias-isro-1.1591990


Every countries space agency needed help when first conceived. Don't act as if India didnt have Russian help.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> i would like to know more about whats a defination of arab people who speak arabic is arab
> non arabic people who been living in arab from long time but dont speak arabic
> non arabic people who been in arab from long time also speak arabic
> is there certian race you call arab cuz i can count countless races who are from all over just cuz they have nationality of arab country are so called arab.
> and actually there are people who were arab left arab living in different part of world but cant revive.
> can you shed some light?
> then we later talk about assembly line or production actual sattelite.


Look up Arab on wikipedia alright?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Why always arab so important when they can expand it to islamic and get alot more knowledge from Pakistan malaysia kazakistan uzbeck indonesia and many more muslims who are living in non muslims country but graduate from top universities.
> i bet sudan morocco can really help since they been working on rocket since ww1. huf!


Nationalism, race and ethnicity over the religion...taught to them by the British
While Islam calls towards unity and Muslim brotherhood, the nationalism divides and it is against the teachings of Islam. Furthermore nationalism does not stop anywhere, it will keep dividing you until you become totally separate individual. Arabs vs non-Arabs, then khalijeen vs non-khalijeen, dark skinned vs light skinned Arabs, Yemenis vs Saudis, Saudis vs Qataris, Emiratis vs Kuwaitis, Omani vs etc and then it will reach the level of tribes.. and sub-tribes..but idiots won't understand until the enemies will destroy them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Philip the Arab said:


> I said peole not regime. You are probably some Kurd living in Iraq if you dont believe in pan-Arabism.


What people please people are not united to make decision for their life you think they care about space. No Im Arab but not delusional to make even worst Im shiite from Najaf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

war&peace said:


> Nationalism, race and ethnicity over the religion...taught to them by the British


How? I have had this belief from my own views. In the modern world religion is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Philip the Arab said:


> I said peole not regime. You are probably some Kurd or worse a Shia living in Iraq if you dont believe in pan-Arabism. People like you would probably let your wife bend over for Mullahs.
> 
> 
> Every countries space agency needed help when first conceived. Don't act as if India didnt have Russian help.
> 
> 
> Look up Arab on wikipedia alright?



India even had French help. So? When India/China started we didnt claim we are going to take on NASA/Russia/ESA etc. And your post is wanting to challenge NASA/ESA without taking their help. 

The only way to do that is hire ex NASA/ESA white christian people to run your Muslim space agencies for around 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> What people please people are not united to make decision for their life you think they care about space. No Im Arab but not delusional to make even worst Im shiite from Najaf


Exactly, you bend over for the Mullahs. You are what I would classify as an honorary Iranian who values Iranian life over Arab life.
Now I'm not going to waste my time over someone who doesn't want the best for the Arab world. Even Christian's are better than you, at least they don't bend over for the Pope.


----------



## Malik Alashter

war&peace said:


> Nationalism, race and ethnicity over the religion...taught to them by the British


You mean Politics hence agenda. But honestly this better to make people respect you based on nationality since we Muslims very sectarians the late sectarian conflict is a clear obvious reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> India even had French help. So? When India/China started we didnt claim we are going to take on NASA/Russia/ESA etc. And your post is wanting to challenge NASA/ESA without taking their help.
> 
> The only way to do that is hire ex NASA/ESA white christian people to run your Muslim space agencies for around 20 years.


That was the article name, not mine. I don't think the Arab world can challenge NASA in a long time if ever. I think it can develop satelittes, and maybe launch vehicles if cards are played right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Philip the Arab said:


> How? I have had this belief from my own views. In the modern world religion is irrelevant.


It is true for your religion but not for Islam because Islam is the most modern religion and hence most relevant in the modern world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God Parshuram

Philip the Arab said:


> Led by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which is at the forefront of Arab spaceflight, 11 Arab states have launched a regional space collaboration program to curb their reliance on NASA and expand the limited Arab presence in outer space.
> 
> The “Arab Space Cooperation Group (ASCG)” also aims to give the cash-flush but technologically limited Arab world a place in the multi-billion dollar global space industry. In addition, it will work towards the exchange of knowledge and will encourage joint projects that will ultimately boost the Arab space industry.
> 
> 
> ASCG includes the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait.
> 
> "Today at the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the signing of a charter to establish the first Arab body for space cooperation, bringing together 11 Arab states," said Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> 
> He said ASCG’s first project is "a satellite that Arab scientists will work on from here in the UAE.” The satellite will be launched in three years’ time.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be built by engineers and scientists from all 11 countries in the group. The satellite will monitor climate and the environment in the Arab nations and other parts of the globe, according to Dr. Mohammed Al Ahbabi, director-general of the UAE Space Agency.
> 
> Revealing more about the satellite, Dr. Al Ahbabi said it will help environmental agencies, urban planners and monitor the atmosphere for CO2. The involvement of 11 countries “means that we have opened the doors for cooperation and we are serious about it. It's great to bring Arabs together, work together, share knowledge and design the future together. Space is all about cooperation.”
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed launched ASCG during the inaugural day of the ongoing Global Space Congress, being held in Abu Dhabi until March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> "During the opening of the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the launch of the first Arab space coordination group that includes 11 countries. The group's first project will be a satellite built by Arab scientists in the UAE. I personally believe in Arab talents," tweeted Sheikh Mohammed.
> 
> The satellite will be called “813” and was given this name to highlight an important year in Arab history.
> 
> @The SC
> @Wilhelm II
> I apologise if this was posted but i never read about it until now. This can be very beneficial for all Arab states involved if a carrier rocket can be made with foreign help from Ukraine for example. CubeSats, imaging sats, and future versions of ArabSats will be launched if Allah wills it. 11 Arab countries with a combined population above 300 million people means a large pool of young engineers that can work on satelittes.


You have the money but from where will you get the scientist?


----------



## Philip the Arab

war&peace said:


> It is true for your religion but not for Islam because Islam is the most modern religion and hence most relevant in the modern world.


You can live in the past man but if you want to succeed in the modern world your country has to be secular. Most European, North American, Asian countries who are succesful are secular. Simply our, separation of state and religion are key to succeeding in the modern world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B.K.N

God Parshuram said:


> You have the money but from where will you get the scientist?



Money can buy everything only if you have enough money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Malik Alashter said:


> You mean Politics hence agenda. But honestly this better to make people respect you based on nationality since we Muslims very sectarians the late sectarian conflict is a clear obvious reality


Nation states have damaged the cause of Islam the most.


----------



## Philip the Arab

God Parshuram said:


> You have the money but from where will you get the scientist?


We have scientists lol. They interned at NASA and other space agencies and got a lot of expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> I said peole not regime. You are probably some Kurd or worse a Shia living in Iraq if you dont believe in pan-Arabism. People like you would probably let your wife bend over for Mullahs.
> 
> 
> Every countries space agency needed help when first conceived. Don't act as if India didnt have Russian help.
> 
> 
> Look up Arab on wikipedia alright?


well you are alive arab why i need to look for non arab wiki pedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God Parshuram

Philip the Arab said:


> We have scientists lol. They interned at NASA and other space agencies and got a lot of expertise.


That's fine.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> well you are alive arab why i need to look for non arab wiki pedia.


I'm not wasting my time explaining who is Arab and who isn't when the Internet is widely available for you and me. Here, you can see for yourself.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Philip the Arab said:


> You can live in the past man but if you want to succeed in the modern world your country has to be secular. Most European, North American, Asian countries who are succesful are secular. Simply our, separation of state and religion are key to succeeding in the modern world.


I live in 21 century and this is the century of Islam because only Islam has the solution for modern problems the humanity faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

war&peace said:


> I live in 21 century and this is the century of Islam because only Islam has the solution for modern problems the humanity faces.


Ok... If you say so.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Led by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which is at the forefront of Arab spaceflight, 11 Arab states have launched a regional space collaboration program to curb their reliance on NASA and expand the limited Arab presence in outer space.
> 
> The “Arab Space Cooperation Group (ASCG)” also aims to give the cash-flush but technologically limited Arab world a place in the multi-billion dollar global space industry. In addition, it will work towards the exchange of knowledge and will encourage joint projects that will ultimately boost the Arab space industry.
> 
> 
> ASCG includes the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait.
> 
> "Today at the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the signing of a charter to establish the first Arab body for space cooperation, bringing together 11 Arab states," said Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> 
> He said ASCG’s first project is "a satellite that Arab scientists will work on from here in the UAE.” The satellite will be launched in three years’ time.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be built by engineers and scientists from all 11 countries in the group. The satellite will monitor climate and the environment in the Arab nations and other parts of the globe, according to Dr. Mohammed Al Ahbabi, director-general of the UAE Space Agency.
> 
> Revealing more about the satellite, Dr. Al Ahbabi said it will help environmental agencies, urban planners and monitor the atmosphere for CO2. The involvement of 11 countries “means that we have opened the doors for cooperation and we are serious about it. It's great to bring Arabs together, work together, share knowledge and design the future together. Space is all about cooperation.”
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed launched ASCG during the inaugural day of the ongoing Global Space Congress, being held in Abu Dhabi until March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> "During the opening of the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the launch of the first Arab space coordination group that includes 11 countries. The group's first project will be a satellite built by Arab scientists in the UAE. I personally believe in Arab talents," tweeted Sheikh Mohammed.
> 
> The satellite will be called “813” and was given this name to highlight an important year in Arab history.
> 
> @The SC
> @Wilhelm II
> I apologise if this was posted but i never read about it until now. This can be very beneficial for all Arab states involved if a carrier rocket can be made with foreign help from Ukraine for example. CubeSats, imaging sats, and future versions of ArabSats will be launched if Allah wills it. 11 Arab countries with a combined population above 300 million people means a large pool of young engineers that can work on satelittes.


11 countries for just one satellite!!!!
They must use this capacity for a launcher
Arabs need family of launchers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

war&peace said:


> Nationalism, race and ethnicity over the religion...taught to them by the British


definatily the reason khalifat died and when they were born now they have devision of higher arab and lower arabs yamen is mother of arab are not even in GCC and 70% of khaleeji are some how related from Yamen. just cuz they are poor they cant make korea to built satellite they are not included in 11 arab nasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> 11 countries for just one satellite!!!!
> They must use this capacity for a launcher
> Arabs need family of launchers


It's just the beginnings of the program. I agree, but we will need foreign help from countries like Ukraine, Pakistan, and whoever will give TOT for launchers. Israel will make a huge fit and say "ICBM production" and cry to America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Philip the Arab said:


> Exactly, you bend over for the Mullahs. You are what I would classify as an honorary Iranian who values Iranian life over Arab life.
> Now I'm not going to waste my time over someone who doesn't want the best for the Arab world. Even Christian's are better than you, at least they don't bend over for the Pope.


Hahahahahaha what a poor soul keep dreaming about Arab ASA that takes over NASA and ESA.

First build a country as successful as Malaysia not France or Germany or Russia these nations have respect to their people to their home country not to the king or president or Amir look thats how we respect the human in our countries God. The King. The Nation.!!! see the nations after the king the whole nation after the king


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> definatily the reason khalifat died and when they were born now they have devision of higher arab and lower arabs yamen is mother of arab are not even in GCC and 70% of khaleeji are some how related from Yamen. just cuz they are poor they cant make korea to built satellite they are not included in 11 arab nasa.


Are you stupid or something? Ismael was Egyptian and Jewish, and is the father of many modern day Arabs that mixed in with pure Arabs.





How do you feel? Saudis and GCC are majority Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm not wasting my time explaining who is Arab and who isn't when the Internet is widely available for you and me. Here, you can see for yourself.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs


well shed some light on PDF with your knowledge. its not waisting time its share knowledge.
i wonder in 11 countries why didnt you include yamen, plastine, iraq, syria and our beloved Qatar. they might have more smart arabs just cuz you dont like them doesnt mean they sudnt be included.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Hahahahahaha what a poor soul keep dreaming about Arab ASA that takes over NASA and ESA.
> 
> First build a country as successful as Malaysia not France or Germany or Russia these nations have respect to their people to their home country not to the king or president or Amir look thats how we respect the human in our countries God. The King. The Nation.!!! see the nations after the king the whole nation after the king


England values their royal family still and are succesful. The key is mixing it with democracy which can be difficult when Islamist parties like MB will always be elected into office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

war&peace said:


> I live in 21 century and this is the century of Islam because only Islam has the solution for modern problems the humanity faces.



And yet posting it from the country ruled by the Christian Monarch of Sweden. Somehow atleast in this forum, the hypocrisy of Muslims, though well educated, rich and benefiting from the western world is beyond any such logical understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> Are you stupid or something? Ismael was Egyptian and Jewish, and is the father of many modern day Arabs that mixed in with pure Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel? Saudis and GCC are majority Arab.


keep on going i wanna know more.. lets see whats your baby wiki says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> well shed some light on PDF with your knowledge. its not waisting time its share knowledge.
> i wonder in 11 countries why didnt you include yamen, plastine, iraq, syria and our beloved Qatar. they might have more smart arabs just cuz you dont like them doesnt mean they sudnt be included.


They chose not to join, is that on us? I sure would have preferred some of thse countries to join.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> keep on going i wanna know more.. lets see whats your baby wiki says.


Ah, you are acting like an Indian. Of course, Bengalis are Indian after all.






Not wasting my time on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> Are you stupid or something? Ismael was Egyptian and Jewish, and is the father of many modern day Arabs that mixed in with pure Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel? Saudis and GCC are majority Arab.


who chose not to join?
my question is only arabs are in this green area where are the rest of those who traveled to other parts of world. like in hindustan south part of africa east asia america. in all human history they are stuck to these areas why?



Philip the Arab said:


> They chose not to join, is that on us? I sure would have preferred some of thse countries to join.
> 
> 
> Ah, you are acting like an Indian. Of course, Bengalis are Indian after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wasting my time on you.


i think there are some bengalis are in india. a whole state called bengal. but question remain who are arab.. define in simple words. are you arab?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> who chose not to join?
> my question is only arabs are in this green area where are the rest of those who traveled to other parts of world. like in hindustan south part of africa east asia america. in all human history they are stuck to these areas why?


Their DNA is so diluted that it probably only is in a few families. We had no reason to expand beyond Semetic territory. Moors, Assyrians, etc are all Semetic, and Persians, Indians, etc are not...



Sheikh Rauf said:


> who chose not to join?
> my question is only arabs are in this green area where are the rest of those who traveled to other parts of world. like in hindustan south part of africa east asia america. in all human history they are stuck to these areas why?
> 
> 
> i think there are some bengalis are in india. a whole state called bengal. but question remain who are arab.. define in simple words. are you arab?


Here... https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_identity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> Their DNA is so diluted that it probably only is in a few families. We had no reason to expand beyond Semetic territory. Moors, Assyrians, etc are all Semetic, and Persians, Indians, etc are not...


so no arab are pure arab is that what you saying is mean till he get arab nationality you confusing all of us.. are you arab?


----------



## war&peace

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> And yet posting it from the country ruled by the Christian Monarch of Sweden. Somehow atleast in this forum, the hypocrisy of Muslims, though well educated, rich and benefiting from the western world is beyond any such logical understanding.



Getting personal you ignorant, Sweden/Scandinavia follows the Islamic economic system more than any Muslim country. The social system practiced here is very similar to Islamic system of governance and social welfare in the state of Madina. That's the madina state model the PM of Pakistan talks about. It is the most modern & advanced model.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> so no arab are pure arab is that what you saying is mean till he get arab nationality you confusing all of us.. are you arab?


You are confusing yourself. Knock yourself out and read this article https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_identity


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Philip the Arab said:


> You are confusing yourself. Knock yourself out and read this article https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_identity


are you trying to ignore the question .. tell us if you are arab or not?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Philip the Arab said:


> England values their royal family still and are succesful. The key is mixing it with democracy which can be difficult when Islamist parties like MB will always be elected into office.


The Queen of England can't move a thing in her country her position is just honorary. So you afraid of islamist good but that nullify your argument about nationality vs religion that's mean your nation prefer religion over nationality just exactly what we said.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> keep on going i wanna know more.. lets see whats your baby wiki says.


First time in my life I know that Ismael was Egyptian not the Son of Ibrahim which means Iraqi isnt that right or Im missing something here


----------



## Philip the Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> The Queen of England can't move a thing in her country her position is just honorary. So you afraid of islamist good but that nullify your argument about nationality vs religion that's mean your nation prefer religion over nationality just exactly what we said.


No, actually it will be the older people that will vote for Islamist because they way they were raised. Younger people like secular gov like King Abdullah. Jordan also has a parliament you know, the power is actually mostly not his.



Malik Alashter said:


> The Queen of England can't move a thing in her country her position is just honorary. So you afraid of islamist good but that nullify your argument about nationality vs religion that's mean your nation prefer religion over nationality just exactly what we said.
> 
> 
> First time in my life I know that Ismael was Egyptian not the Son of Ibrahim which means Iraqi isnt that right or Im missing something here


Hagar was Egyptian lol. You didn't know? I'm speaking genetic wise, not lineage tracing wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Philip the Arab said:


> Hagar was Egyptian lol. You didn't know? I'm speaking genetic wise, not lineage tracing wise.


But the the offspring follow the father not the mother. You carry your father name and heritage not your mom otherwise all the sons of hagar are Egyptians have you read that our prophet said that he's Coptic not Arab?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> But the the offspring follow the father not the mother. You carry your father name and heritage not your mom otherwise all the sons of hagar are Egyptians have you read that our prophet said that he's Coptic not Arab?


I said genetic m8. This means they got Egyptian DNA fron Hagar which was passed down to the descendants of Ismael. It might not be high but it definitely still there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Malik Alashter said:


> The Queen of England can't move a thing in her country her position is just honorary. So you afraid of islamist good but that nullify your argument about nationality vs religion that's mean your nation prefer religion over nationality just exactly what we said.
> 
> 
> First time in my life I know that Ismael was Egyptian not the Son of Ibrahim which means Iraqi isnt that right or Im missing something here


i wanted him to say it all what he have been dreaming all these years. he messed up all arab race.. he cud do further damage i realize and follow that not to participate in further discussion with this super genius master who can only mess up histories. Ismael was egyptian lets hope it was a typing error. lol


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sheikh Rauf said:


> i wanted him to say it all what he have been dreaming all these years. he messed up all arab race.. he cud do further damage i realize and follow that not to participate in further discussion with this super genius master who can only mess up histories. Ismael was egyptian lets hope it was a typing error. lol


M8 he was genetically Egyptian. Hagar was an Egyptian handmain after all. His lineage is from Ibrahim since it comes from father but DNA was Egyptian and Jewish. Prove me wrong if you can...


----------



## Blacklight

BATMAN said:


> It's not about finances, Pakistan is in Iranian camp by his own accord.
> 
> At present Pakistan regime behave more like Iran's client state, even Iraq and Afghanistan regimes are more independent in their foreign policy.
> 
> Hate towards Arabs during Zadari regime was limited to social media, but now it's reflected in foreign policy and official statements.


Our limited vision insures, we do not move forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sheikh Rauf said:


> i wanted him to say it all what he have been dreaming all these years. he messed up all arab race.. he cud do further damage i realize and follow that not to participate in further discussion with this super genius master who can only mess up histories. Ismael was egyptian lets hope it was a typing error. lol


Bro its ignorance thats what make this nation at the bottom level of todays scale in all fields!.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro its ignorance thats what make this nation at the bottom level of todays scale in all fields!.


First Arab I know who openly makes fun of his own country. You must hate your mother for having you.


----------



## Max

I think we(Pakistan) can do everything related to launch platforms i.e SLVs ourselves if UAE is ready to pour money.

If I remember correctly, We signed space cooperation agreement with UAE in recent past but I don't know what we are doing after signing MoUs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Max said:


> I think we(Pakistan) can do everything related to launch platforms i.e SLVs ourselves if UAE is ready to pour money.
> 
> If I remember correctly, We signed space cooperation agreement with UAE in recent past but I don't know what we are doing after signing MoUs.


I still think some foreign assistance(China) would be needed for some processes. Arab world has other choices such as Ukraine forr TOT.


----------



## Blacklight

Max said:


> I think we(Pakistan) can do everything related to launch platforms i.e SLVs ourselves if UAE is ready to pour money.
> 
> If I remember correctly, We signed space cooperation agreement with UAE in recent past but I don't know what we are doing after signing MoUs.


I was thinking the same thing. No progress?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

Philip the Arab said:


> I still think some foreign assistance(China) would be needed for some processes. Arab world has other choices such as Ukraine forr TOT.



Ofcourse. You need some kind of foreign assistance when you are trying something new. But still you would not need as much assistance when you have Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro its ignorance thats what make this nation at the bottom level of todays scale in all fields!.


he is taunting you and now he talking about DNA i think its better to ignore him .. ask him maybe he replies you if he is arab or not?


----------



## Khafee

Philip the Arab said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat
> What you mean?
> 
> Also, Pakistan had help from China for a lot of things.



China received immense help from PK, for their nuclear program and CM's, just to name a few.

So it is definitely a two way street.



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> So when is so called ASA hiring ex NASA and ESA employees?
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...pace-agency/articleshow/52434197.cms?from=mdr
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/government/uae-space-agency-explores-cooperation-with-indias-isro-1.1591990



*Pakistan in ‘crucial’ talks with UAE over space security program*
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1470531/world

*Pakistan shows interest in UAE's space programme*
https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/pakistan-shows-interest-in-uaes-space-programme-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Philip the Arab said:


> Why? Iran if had the chance would backstab you in a second. Arabs have never done that to you before and will never. Arabs have a much greater population, and GDP than Iran could ever have. I wish IK would stop visting Shia shrines in Iran and patch up his relationship with Arab states. Simply put, we offer much more than Iran can.



History is there for us to learn lesson, but unfortunately we are a hijacked and brain washed society, at least in past 30 years, Iran developed a very loyal base in Pakistan, while Arabs and Pakistan security agencies completely over looked or failed to see the design behind the organized buildup of anti Arab infrastructure and efforts in Pakistan.
Good thing is, Arab compassion has always delivered big blow to this Arab hate mafia and their propaganda.
Now coming to IK, all world can see the difference between his behavior... while he's sitting besides an Iranian where he's full of assurances, collaboration, salvation and even talk about trade - risking Pakistan vs. attending an Arab event, where you will often find him whining, grumbling, criticizing and demanding.
As per factual circumstances, no sane and nationalist PM would ever visit Iran, specially when Arabs had recently rescued his govt. and Pakistan economy.
Actually IK truly represent Pakistani society, who care more about Iranian interests than their own.
Long live General Rahil Sharif, if he wasn't their, we had lost it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Khafee said:


> China received immense help from PK, for their nuclear program and CM's, just to name a few.
> 
> So it is definitely a two way street.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan in ‘crucial’ talks with UAE over space security program*
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1470531/world
> 
> *Pakistan shows interest in UAE's space programme*
> https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/pakistan-shows-interest-in-uaes-space-programme-


Are you sure you aren't part Pakistani?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The issue in the Arab world is the lack of STEM graduates, on top of that most Arabs that pursue a field in STEM (including engineering) are women whom tend to do it for the sake of the paper, raising their value as a prospect in the eyes of other families, she will barely put it to use in the industry or academia as she will get married and become a housewife. The men are obsessed with becoming a doctor or some other profession society ties a high status to. That's already half of the population which can be scrapped, they're certainly not going to work in the west. Now as for the Arabs who ended up as refugees in the west, most of them are not doing so well. The 80's and 90's migration wave from Iraq are doing well, large part of the post 2003 and 2014 ones along with the Syrian migration wave didn't pursue higher education, as for those who did very few went into STEM apart from the medicine part.

Iranians are outnumbering Arabs in STEM, which is not only what I see from news reports but through my eyes having been at some technical universities. Not surprising their industries are developing whilst Arab states rely on western companies ToT and setting up local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Blacklight said:


> Our limited vision insures, we do not move forward.



vision of Pakistani leadership was exposed, when India offered it's army and logistics free to middleast to fight houthi terrorists on their behalf.

On the contrary Pakistani govt. felt insecure, when a job was advertised in Pakistani news papers asking for retired soldiers for policing jobs in Bahrain!

We have Chinese language schools, we give scholarship to learn Chinese, because it help importing stuff from China but Pakistanis has completely ignored the multi billion $ middleast labor market.

I stopped buying into the BS of politicians, specially ministers, who aren't any bit loyal to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

BATMAN said:


> vision of Pakistani leadership was exposed, when India offered it's army and logistics free to middleast to fight houthi terrorists on their behalf.
> 
> On the contrary Pakistani govt. felt insecure, when a job was advertised in Pakistani news papers asking for retired soldiers for policing jobs in Bahrain!
> 
> We have Chinese language schools, we give scholarship to learn Chinese, because it help importing stuff from China but Pakistanis has completely ignored the multi billion $ middleast labor market.
> 
> I stopped buying into the BS of politicians, specially ministers, any bit loyal to Pakistan.


India offered its army and logistics to middle east?


----------



## BATMAN

Goku said:


> India offered its army and logistics to middle east?


When Modi was put to it's size, by the polite decline by GCC leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

BATMAN said:


> When Modi was put to it's size, by the polite decline by GCC leaders.


Lol good joke 
Modi was awarded UAEs and Saudi Arabias highest civilian award
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/modi-pm-uae-award-honour-zayed-medal-1493751-2019-04-04
https://indianexpress.com/article/i...i-arabia-king-abdulaziz-sash-civilian-honour/
Indias relations with Gulf are pure transactional , we arent mercenaries who sell our soldiers for dollars , we earn our forex by legitimate ways , our soldiers are only to defend our land and not some foreign land 
Yemen mess is an issue of the Arab world , they should solve it


----------



## Khafee

BATMAN said:


> When Modi was put to it's size, by the polite decline by GCC leaders.


This was not the only slap

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shane

Goku said:


> Lol good joke
> Modi was awarded UAEs and Saudi Arabias highest civilian award
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/modi-pm-uae-award-honour-zayed-medal-1493751-2019-04-04
> https://indianexpress.com/article/i...i-arabia-king-abdulaziz-sash-civilian-honour/
> Indias relations with Gulf are pure transactional , we arent mercenaries who sell our soldiers for dollars , we earn our forex by legitimate ways , our soldiers are only to defend our land and not some foreign land
> Yemen mess is an issue of the Arab world , they should solve it


Hilarious notion coming from descendants of mercenaries who sold their souls to British Raj as soldiers of fortune of the East India Company, fighting to establish Gora rule in the larger region.

It's ingrained in your DNA dear what you accuse us when we help our brethren and they us, when we perform the Hajj and pray shoulder to shoulder with them as one.

So remind me again what was the divine motivation behind choosing to wash the dogs of the British and fighting their war across the world?



Goku said:


> India offered its army and logistics to middle east?


No, but you offer the same to the US against China  and market yourself at every opportunity to the US to reap all the military benefits that come along with it. Old habits die hard.

Don't forget dear that India was literally pleading the US to attack Pakistan too and if US was willing then India offered to provide the same to attack Pakistan after 9/11.

Go ahead, deny it dear, deny also that the Jats, the Marhatas, the Sikhs etc soldiers were not part of the British East India Company that helped the British establish their rule in the region and fought their wars for them.


----------



## Goku

Shane said:


> Hilarious notion coming from descendants of mercenaries who sold their souls to British Raj as soldiers of fortune of the East India Company, fighting to establish Gora rule in the larger region.
> 
> It's ingrained in your DNA dear what you accuse us when we help our brethren and they us, when we perform the Hajj and pray shoulder to shoulder with them as one.
> 
> So remind me again what was the divine motivation behind choosing to wash the dogs of the British and fighting their war across the world?
> 
> 
> No, but you offer the same to the US against China  and market yourself at every opportunity to the US to reap all the military benefits that come along with it. Old habits die hard.
> 
> Don't forget dear that India was literally pleading the US to attack Pakistan too and if US was willing then India offered to provide the same to attack Pakistan after 9/11.
> 
> Go ahead, deny it dear, deny also that the Jats, the Marhatas, the Sikhs etc soldiers were not part of the British East India Company that helped the British establish their rule in the region and fought their wars for them.


Lol fyi i have seen many members on this forum boasting off their martial races being the ones who fought for British in the world war lol 
Who was Mir jafar?who were the pawns of the British and the French in the carnatic wars?
Werent the "martial" races of current Pakistan that won British world war 2?
Didnt your army chief paid respects to those who fought for the british from current Pakistan?
Indian subcontinent was highly divided pre independence 
After independence our soldiers have fought to protect our land and not sell to earn some dollars , didnt Mushi say Yes to just one phone call from Bush?to fight in Afghanistan?
Prior to that against Soviet invasion of Afghanistan?
Haha we will plead Americans to attack you?lol 
You pray side by side yet many members here are justifying bombings on Yemen lol thats some nice hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Max said:


> I think we(Pakistan) can do everything related to launch platforms i.e SLVs ourselves if UAE is ready to pour money.
> 
> If I remember correctly, We signed space cooperation agreement with UAE in recent past but I don't know what we are doing after signing MoUs.



I hope Pakistan can help Indonesia rocket program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

Goku said:


> Lol fyi i have seen many members on this forum boasting off their martial races being the ones who fought for British in the world war lol
> Who was Mir jafar?who were the pawns of the British and the French in the carnatic wars?
> Werent the "martial" races of current Pakistan that won British world war 2?
> Didnt your army chief paid respects to those who fought for the british from current Pakistan?
> Indian subcontinent was highly divided pre independence
> After independence our soldiers have fought to protect our land and not sell to earn some dollars , didnt Mushi say Yes to just one phone call from Bush?to fight in Afghanistan?
> Prior to that against Soviet invasion of Afghanistan?
> Haha we will plead Americans to attack you?lol
> You pray side by side yet many members here are justifying bombings on Yemen lol thats some nice hypocrisy


OK dear, here is a lesson in what I meant instead of how you twisted it:

Only someone  can mention Mir Jafer who betrayed the Muslim ruler of Mysore, Tipu Sultan for East India Company.

I too am talking about the Indians who betrayed their Muslim rulers and were recruited by East India Company to establish itself and capture India. 

East India Company in the initial days recruited sepoys from the local communities in the Madras and Bombay area broadly defined as being "of a proper caste". In the Bengal Army however, recruitment was only amongst high caste Brahmin and Rajput communities mainly from UP etc. 

That muslims too became part of the British Indian army is no secret but not beyond a certain percentage to keep mutiny in check.. as in the case of pork smeared cartridges.

Anyway, whatever the percentage, not a proud legacy is it? 



Goku said:


> didnt Mushi say Yes to just one phone call from Bush?to fight in Afghanistan?


Yes, in principle.  as he didn't put a price tag on it in return to the admitted astonishment of Americans. Doesn't it go against what you suggest.


Goku said:


> Prior to that against Soviet invasion of Afghanistan?


Read some history books dear, it was Bhutto as far back as 77 who started helping Afghan Mujahideen organize. 

Americans jumped in later after that during Zia era when they saw it fit to take revenge for Vietnam. The rest is history as ISI kept control of operations in Afghanistan and defeated the Soviets with the help of US support.



Goku said:


> You pray side by side yet many members here are justifying bombings on Yemen lol thats some nice hypocrisy


It's not hypocrisy my ill informed cloudy neighbor,  it's about fighting foreign sponsored terrorists and proxies like we fought Indian sponsored TTP in Pakistan.

You really are quite ignoramus my dear Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

war&peace said:


> Getting personal you ignorant, Sweden/Scandinavia follows the Islamic economic system more than any Muslim country. The social system practiced here is very similar to Islamic system of governance and social welfare in the state of Madina. That's the madina state model the PM of Pakistan talks about. It is the most modern & advanced model.



Never in my post I mentioned you or anything personal. God save your English reading. I mentioned that post as a hypocrisy of Muslims living in the west in general and your post is an perfect example. 

Nobody can force any state to act in a particular way unless its voluntarily done by the people. State of Madina or not, if the people dont change there is nothing an PM can do. Moreover speaking Sweden doesnt have a single law that can be labelled Islamic, be in marriage or dowry or inheritance and yet support "some" retrograde laws when its tried to be removed in India. And it gives interest on banking. Another lol to comfort yourself with a lie to justify living in a kafir land. 

Good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goku

Shane said:


> OK dear, here is a lesson in what I meant instead of how you twisted it:
> 
> Only someone  can mention Mir Jafer who betrayed the Muslim ruler of Mysore, Tipu Sultan for East India Company.
> 
> I too am talking about the Indians who betrayed their Muslim rulers and were recruited by East India Company to establish itself and capture India.
> 
> East India Company in the initial days recruited sepoys from the local communities in the Madras and Bombay area broadly defined as being "of a proper caste". In the Bengal Army however, recruitment was only amongst high caste Brahmin and Rajput communities mainly from UP etc.
> 
> That muslims too became part of the British Indian army is no secret but not beyond a certain percentage to keep mutiny in check.. as in the case of pork smeared cartridges.
> 
> Anyway, whatever the percentage, not a proud legacy is it?
> 
> 
> Yes, in principle.  as he didn't put a price tag on it in return to the admitted astonishment of Americans. Doesn't it go against what you suggest.
> 
> Read some history books dear, it was Bhutto as far back as 77 who started helping Afghan Mujahideen organize.
> 
> Americans jumped in later after that during Zia era when they saw it fit to take revenge for Vietnam. The rest is history as ISI kept control of operations in Afghanistan and defeated the Soviets with the help of US support.
> 
> 
> It's not hypocrisy my ill informed cloudy neighbor,  it's about fighting foreign sponsored terrorists and proxies like we fought Indian sponsored TTP in Pakistan.
> 
> You really are quite ignoramus my dear Indian.


Hahaha lol do u ev
en know who mir jafar was?go learn some history , there is no relation between Mir jafar and Tipu Sultan lol , Mir jafar sided with British to depose nawab of Bengal
Atleast read proper history
Anyways we are talking about post independence when nation states of India and Pakistan were formed , prior to that Indian subcontinent was divided into many kingdoms
Some used British to gain power and vice versa
And mercenary martial race of current Pakistan who u guys boast off fought for the British in world wars
Now post independence , Indian soldiers didnt fight for foreign lands or foreign rulers unlike you , you fought against Israelis while arab states provided u with money and weapons against war with India
Fight against soviet invasion included - Saudi money and ideological base , American weapons and Pakistani manpower
While post WoT ,Mushi sold his country to the Americans , allowed free drone attacks etc in exchange of dollars which he enjoys in Dubai lol
Regarding houthis ,they are Yemenis while they are being attacked while your brethren justify bombings on civilian areas
And it is not me who called you mercenary , its your own guys on this platform that said that haha
One guy even claimed that Modi granted free army and logistics to GCC which they declared ,lol why would we do that?when only thing we need from GCC is oil and remittances , we dont care what happens in Yemen
Now dont derail the thread or start a new thread


----------



## war&peace

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Never in my post I mentioned you or anything personal. God save your English reading. I mentioned that post as a hypocrisy of Muslims living in the west in general and your post is an perfect example.
> 
> Nobody can force any state to act in a particular way unless its voluntarily done by the people. State of Madina or not, if the people dont change there is nothing an PM can do. Moreover speaking Sweden doesnt have a single law that can be labelled Islamic, be in marriage or dowry or inheritance and yet support "some" retrograde laws when its tried to be removed in India. And it gives interest on banking. Another lol to comfort yourself with a lie to justify living in a kafir land.
> 
> Good day.


Millions of bharti hindus are living and earning the livelihood in Muslim countries and serving their Muslim masters and you seem to be okay with that. While they harbour animosity against Islam & Muslims.



Indos said:


> I hope Pakistan can help Indonesia rocket program.


Pakistan already has developed a working model for an SLV based on the resource available to us but due to financial limitation, the establishment diverted that money towards more urgent missile development programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Led by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which is at the forefront of Arab spaceflight, 11 Arab states have launched a regional space collaboration program to curb their reliance on NASA and expand the limited Arab presence in outer space.
> 
> The “Arab Space Cooperation Group (ASCG)” also aims to give the cash-flush but technologically limited Arab world a place in the multi-billion dollar global space industry. In addition, it will work towards the exchange of knowledge and will encourage joint projects that will ultimately boost the Arab space industry.
> 
> 
> ASCG includes the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait.
> 
> "Today at the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the signing of a charter to establish the first Arab body for space cooperation, bringing together 11 Arab states," said Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> 
> He said ASCG’s first project is "a satellite that Arab scientists will work on from here in the UAE.” The satellite will be launched in three years’ time.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be built by engineers and scientists from all 11 countries in the group. The satellite will monitor climate and the environment in the Arab nations and other parts of the globe, according to Dr. Mohammed Al Ahbabi, director-general of the UAE Space Agency.
> 
> Revealing more about the satellite, Dr. Al Ahbabi said it will help environmental agencies, urban planners and monitor the atmosphere for CO2. The involvement of 11 countries “means that we have opened the doors for cooperation and we are serious about it. It's great to bring Arabs together, work together, share knowledge and design the future together. Space is all about cooperation.”
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed launched ASCG during the inaugural day of the ongoing Global Space Congress, being held in Abu Dhabi until March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> "During the opening of the Global Space Congress in Abu Dhabi, we attended the launch of the first Arab space coordination group that includes 11 countries. The group's first project will be a satellite built by Arab scientists in the UAE. I personally believe in Arab talents," tweeted Sheikh Mohammed.
> 
> The satellite will be called “813” and was given this name to highlight an important year in Arab history.
> 
> @The SC
> @Wilhelm II
> I apologise if this was posted but i never read about it until now. This can be very beneficial for all Arab states involved if a carrier rocket can be made with foreign help from Ukraine for example. CubeSats, imaging sats, and future versions of ArabSats will be launched if Allah wills it. 11 Arab countries with a combined population above 300 million people means a large pool of young engineers that can work on satelittes.


This is a very good move, expected for a while, since most of the 11 Arab countries already make own small satellites or even medium ones.. and even heavy ones like KSA..So scientists, technicians and work force is available.. great to see the UAE take the initiative..



Yaseen1 said:


> Pakistan should also join this program as we are facing financial problems


Don't worry, Pakistan will benefit from this program one way or the other.. haha!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

Philip the Arab said:


> Its not just about race m8. We have the same culture, and language as them. Islamic unity doesn't work and can't work dus to religious differences among Muslims. Mentally, humans are made to act tribally and like their own people above others, I and many others share this view.
> 
> I care about Arab Christians even if they are a different then I am religiously. In a secular time like today we don't go off religion anymore, we go off of roots.





How has arab unity worked out? It hasn't saved you guys from Iran's advance, you guys have received a beating at every turn. Hasn't helped you guys from having a feud with Qatar. It didn't save those 100,000s who got slaughtered by alawites in Syria etc... A lot of arab nationalist movements have come and failed big time, with their only long lasting product being very oppressive regime. 

Whether the time is secular or something, we Muslims remain the same. We take our stances from religion, not from non-Muslim philosophies or xyz isms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Numerous said:


> How has arab unity worked out? It hasn't saved you guys from Iran's advance, you guys have received a beating at every turn. Hasn't helped you guys from having a feud with Qatar. It didn't save those 100,000s who got slaughtered by alawites in Syria etc... A lot of arab nationalist movements have come and failed big time, with their only long lasting product being very oppressive regime.
> 
> Whether the time is secular or something, we Muslims remain the same. We take our stances from religion, not from non-Muslim philosophies or xyz isms.



What beating?

Tell me who in the region would stop Iraq under Saddam in 1991 if not for the US? The US could stop and wreck Pakistan as well. Iran couldn't stop it, Kuwait was taken in a few hours and Turkey was weaker than Iran back then. 

The US targets us actively, that's the sole reason for these failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Numerous said:


> Shouldn't aim to copy the christians bro. We are not them.
> 
> Islamic unity > pan arabism any day of the week
> 
> For example. I don't back you guys over Iran because you are arab. I feel sadness or anger when I read about syrians suffering but not because they're arab. I back you and I empathise with you because you were are Muslim. Islam is what jells Muslims together. I am the same race as many hindus and sikhs but I couldn't care less about them from this unity standpoint.


The Arab world is almost half or third of the Islamic world, the more developed it becomes the more beneficial it will be to the rest of the Islamic world.. it is like strengthening your body, you can only do it by yourself..but it will make you a good help for a bigger brother if he needs you one day and a motivation and help to your younger or smaller brother to do the same.. at the end everyone will be strong..So the sum will be bigger and stronger then just the addition of individual states..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shane

Goku said:


> Hahaha lol do u ev
> en know who mir jafar was?go learn some history , there is no relation between Mir jafar and Tipu Sultan lol , Mir jafar sided with British to depose nawab of Bengal
> Atleast read proper history
> Anyways we are talking about post independence when nation states of India and Pakistan were formed , prior to that Indian subcontinent was divided into many kingdoms
> Some used British to gain power and vice versa
> And mercenary martial race of current Pakistan who u guys boast off fought for the British in world wars
> Now post independence , Indian soldiers didnt fight for foreign lands or foreign rulers unlike you , you fought against Israelis while arab states provided u with money and weapons against war with India
> Fight against soviet invasion included - Saudi money and ideological base , American weapons and Pakistani manpower
> While post WoT ,Mushi sold his country to the Americans , allowed free drone attacks etc in exchange of dollars which he enjoys in Dubai lol
> Regarding houthis ,they are Yemenis while they are being attacked while your brethren justify bombings on civilian areas
> And it is not me who called you mercenary , its your own guys on this platform that said that haha
> One guy even claimed that Modi granted free army and logistics to GCC which they declared ,lol why would we do that?when only thing we need from GCC is oil and remittances , we dont care what happens in Yemen
> Now dont derail the thread or start a new thread


My mistake. I admit it dear, I mixed-up Mir Jaffer with Mir Sadiq.

The rest of the post is historically and factually correct to the last full stop as you find yourself forced to talk about post independence.

So let's get back to the thread topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

CamelGuy said:


> What beating?
> 
> Tell me who in the region would stop Iraq under Saddam in 1991 if not for the US? The US could stop and wreck Pakistan as well. Iran couldn't stop it, Kuwait was taken in a few hours and Turkey was weaker than Iran back then.
> 
> The US targets us actively, that's the sole reason for these failures.



Well, Iran today heavily influences 3 arab countries - syria, lebanon, iraq - and has military groups loyal to it in high positions in those countries. It (through the houthis) took control of a large chunk of yemen too, right on the doorstep of it's chief enemy saudi arabia. It's pretty obvious to any onlooker that Iran has outsmarted you arab regimes at every turn and would probably beat the entire gulf in a war too. 

Wasn't Saddam's whole baathist idealogy based on arab nationalism/pan arabism? It didn't stop him from his wars. 

Many arab countries are rich, mainly the gulf, your failures are due to you guys pursuing other idealogies, the US is not the cause of every problem. You have Islam, yet your regimes would rather pursue other things.


----------



## The SC

war&peace said:


> Nationalism, race and ethnicity over the religion...taught to them by the British
> While Islam calls towards unity and Muslim brotherhood, the nationalism divides and it is against the teachings of Islam. Furthermore nationalism does not stop anywhere, it will keep dividing you until you become totally separate individual. Arabs vs non-Arabs, then khalijeen vs non-khalijeen, dark skinned vs light skinned Arabs, Yemenis vs Saudis, Saudis vs Qataris, Emiratis vs Kuwaitis, Omani vs etc and then it will reach the level of tribes.. and sub-tribes..but idiots won't understand until the enemies will destroy them.


Friend..why do Pakistanis say they are Pakistanis , or Chinese say they are Chinese.. I think there is a misunderstanding of the Arab world.. there are many states but there is a unity that many don't see and only Arabs can see..it is called the Arab world. a Muslim entity to recon with.. you can ask any genuine Arab from North Africa to Iraq and you'll hear the same thing about belonging to the Arab world..and don't ask about Islam, because that goes without saying..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

The SC said:


> The Arab world is almost half or third of the Islamic world, the more developed it becomes the more beneficial it will be to the rest of the Islamic world.. it is like strengthening your body, you can only do it by yourself..but it will make you a good help for a bigger brother if he needs you one day and a motivation and help to your younger or smaller brother to do the same.. at the end everyone will be strong..So the sum will be bigger and stronger then just the addition of individual states..



I'm not saying don't get strong bro. I'm saying that you shouldn't pursue arab nationalism over Islam unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Numerous said:


> Well, Iran today heavily influences 3 arab countries - syria, lebanon, iraq - and has military groups loyal to it in high positions in those countries. It (through the houthis) took control of a large chunk of yemen too, right on the doorstep of it's chief enemy saudi arabia. It's pretty obvious to any onlooker that Iran has outsmarted you arab regimes at every turn and would probably beat the entire gulf in a war too.
> 
> Wasn't Saddam's whole baathist idealogy based on arab nationalism/pan arabism? It didn't stop him from his wars.
> 
> Many arab countries are rich, mainly the gulf, your failures are due to you guys pursuing other idealogies, the US is not the cause of every problem. You have Islam, yet your regimes would rather pursue other things.


Well heavily is a too strong word for the Iranian influence..it is rather weak; in Syria the heavy weight is Russia, Iran plays a third role after Bashar.. in Lebanon they are friends with Hizbullah; a political party in Lebanon among many either supported byArabs or France and Europe _ I am talking about the Lebanese Christians here!_.. and with Houthis in Yemen they control 15% of the territory.. I won't call that heavily, only if you don't see the other side's strengths.. Iran will get a beating if it attacks Arabs, it knows it, but for Arabs, there is no point of fighting with a loser..that has nothing to lose.. would you fight with a bad homeless guy on the street if he provokes you continually while you have a decent life that you might lose even if you know you can beat the sh*t out of him..or even kill him?



Numerous said:


> I'm not saying don't get strong bro. I'm saying that you shouldn't pursue arab nationalism over Islam unity.


Well, for Arabs (like a body) they go hand in hand.. since for The biggest majority of Arabs, being Arab and Muslim are synonymous..



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> So when is so called ASA hiring ex NASA and ESA employees?
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...pace-agency/articleshow/52434197.cms?from=mdr
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/government/uae-space-agency-explores-cooperation-with-indias-isro-1.1591990


There are very prominent Arabs working in NASA..if you did not know it already..


----------



## war&peace

The SC said:


> Friend..why do Pakistanis say they are Pakistanis , or Chinese say they are Chinese.. I think there is a misunderstanding of the Arab world.. there are many states but there is a unity that many don't see and only Arabs can see..it is called the Arab world. a Muslim entity to recon with.. you can ask any genuine Arab from North Africa to Iraq and you'll hear the same thing about belonging to the Arab world..and don't ask about Islam, because that goes without saying..


Dear brother, we should drop these ethnic and nationalist prejudices. Allah says that We made in tribes and nations only you for identification purposes. But Islam discourages discrimination based on tribes, ethnicity. Holy Prophet (ﷺ) clearly discussed in khutba hajjatul wida and he said no Arab is superior to any non-Arab and vice versa. Only one who fears Allah the most is closer to Allah ( but this is between Allah and the person).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> How? I have had this belief from my own views. In the modern world religion is irrelevant.


Well brother, our religion says to follow science.. so be it relevant or irrelevant, science is the way..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

The SC said:


> The Arab world is almost half or third of the Islamic world, the more developed it becomes the more beneficial it will be to the rest of the Islamic world.. it is like strengthening your body, you can only do it by yourself..but it will make you a good help for a bigger brother if he needs you one day and a motivation and help to your younger or smaller brother to do the same.. at the end everyone will be strong..So the sum will be bigger and stronger then just the addition of individual states..


We are happy if the Arabs progress and get independent from the west. It is great for all the Muslims and for that reason if Turkey, Indonesia or Malaysia develop on some front, we get happy even if it does not benefit us directly.



The SC said:


> Well brother, our religion says to follow science.. so be it relevant or irrelevant, science is the way..


What is irrelevant?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

war&peace said:


> Dear brother, we should drop these ethnic and nationalist prejudices. Allah says that We made in tribes and nations only you for identification purposes. But Islam discourages discrimination based on tribes, ethnicity. Holy Prophet (ﷺ) clearly discussed in khutba hajjatul wida and he said no Arab is superior to any non-Arab and vice versa. Only one who fears Allah the most is closer to Allah ( but this is between Allah and the person).


Brother, there is no discrimination in pursuing science.. if you feel able you can purse it, it takes nothing from others..Take the example of Pakistan.. without taking the science way, it would have never reached the nuclear achievement.. and what did the Arabs do apart from supporting and encouraging Pakistan on all levels..and by all means..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

The SC said:


> Brother, there is no discrimination in pursuing science.. if you feel able you can purse it, it takes nothing from others..Take the example of Pakistan.. without taking the science way, it would have never reached the nuclear achievement.. and what did the Arabs do apart from supporting and encouraging Pakistan on all levels..and by all means..


Brother as I said we are happy with Arab developing but we should not make discrimination based on race because it is called racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

We have been too busy being at each others throats
We still are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Sheikh Rauf said:


> definatily the reason khalifat died and when they were born now they have devision of higher arab and lower arabs yamen is mother of arab are not even in GCC and 70% of khaleeji are some how related from Yamen. just cuz they are poor they cant make korea to built satellite they are not included in 11 arab nasa.


What happened in the past is past now. They are our brothers and we should invite them towards the guidance and message of Islam as preached and practiced by the Holy Prophet (ﷺ)


----------



## The SC

war&peace said:


> I live in 21 century and this is the century of Islam because only Islam has the solution for modern problems the humanity faces.


Well, the Christian world has been applying Islam's best practices since the after their dark ages in the 15th century, when Islam brought light to them.. time to use that light for ourselves now.. since they were bad trying to keep Muslims in the dark.. call it jealousy or what ever, but they want to keep the lead handed to them by Islam.. the ting is that they can not keep Muslims in the dark as long as the latter is believing in the light of Islam..



rambro said:


> We have been too busy being at each others throats
> We still are.


No problem if the other hand is doing something good and worthy..



God Parshuram said:


> You have the money but from where will you get the scientist?


Read the OP article again.. most of these 11 Arab countries already make their own satellites.. does not that mean that they have space scientists.. or do you want to sell some of yours..



war&peace said:


> Brother as I said we are happy with Arab developing but we should not make discrimination based on race because it is called racism.


When your immediate family is having a reunion, does that mean you are discriminating against your cousins, uncles, aunts and other relatives? absolutely not..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

The SC said:


> Well, the Christian world has been applying Islam's best practices since the after their dark ages in the 15th century, when Islam brought light to them.. time to use that light for ourselves now.. since they were bad trying to keep Muslims in the dark.. call it jealousy or what ever, but they want to keep the lead handed to them by Islam.. the ting is that they can not keep Muslims in the dark as long as the latter is believing in the light of Islam..


That's true. Muslims contributed a lot to the science while the Europe was submerged in the dark ages. They benefitted from the all that work but dishonestly they do not give credit to where it is due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> 11 countries for just one satellite!!!!
> They must use this capacity for a launcher
> Arabs need family of launchers


Step by step.. KSA already got the tech for the second stage of a launcher. so launchers are coming soon too..



Sheikh Rauf said:


> so no arab are pure arab is that what you saying is mean till he get arab nationality you confusing all of us.. are you arab?


He is talking about the Arabs who went far away..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Sheikh Rauf said:


> definatily the reason khalifat died and when they were born now they have devision of higher arab and lower arabs yamen is mother of arab are not even in GCC and 70% of khaleeji are some how related from Yamen. just cuz they are poor they cant make korea to built satellite they are not included in 11 arab nasa.


The Khilafat died, due to poor lines of comm, policy failures, nepotism, corruption, alcohol, women, and siding with Nazis. 

But you feel free to believe what you want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

CamelGuy said:


> The issue in the Arab world is the lack of STEM graduates, on top of that most Arabs that pursue a field in STEM (including engineering) are women whom tend to do it for the sake of the paper, raising their value as a prospect in the eyes of other families, she will barely put it to use in the industry or academia as she will get married and become a housewife. The men are obsessed with becoming a doctor or some other profession society ties a high status to. That's already half of the population which can be scrapped, they're certainly not going to work in the west. Now as for the Arabs who ended up as refugees in the west, most of them are not doing so well. The 80's and 90's migration wave from Iraq are doing well, large part of the post 2003 and 2014 ones along with the Syrian migration wave didn't pursue higher education, as for those who did very few went into STEM apart from the medicine part.
> 
> Iranians are outnumbering Arabs in STEM, which is not only what I see from news reports but through my eyes having been at some technical universities. Not surprising their industries are developing whilst Arab states rely on western companies ToT and setting up local production.


Here in North America, it is the opposite.. you'll find mainly Arabs in STEM.. Iranians are a rare sight..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

@The SC @Indos @Hakikat ve Hikmet @rambro
My vision is an OIC Space Agency with all OIC members countries participating in various capacities while Turkey, Indonesia, Malaysia, Pakistan and GCC countries playing the leading role while we can seek cooperation from China, West and/or Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

If 813 launch in 3 years is successful there should be multiple satelittes being manufacutred at the same time. There are *11* countries with millions of young engineers capable of satellite manufacutirng with the right training. I could see many satellites being produced by different groups at the same time. Most important thing here is definitely launch capabilities... Ukraine is already available, but Pakistan could also make some.


----------



## aziqbal

Arab space programme?

what launching with American rockets only with Israels permission 

kind of pointless unless you have your own launch rockets


----------



## Philip the Arab

aziqbal said:


> Arab space programme?
> 
> what launching with American rockets only with Israels permission
> 
> kind of pointless unless you have your own launch rockets


Does Pakistan have its own rockets? You rely on Chinese rockets. We can launch from Ukranian rockets, Russian rockets, Chinese rockets, Japanese rockets, etc.

We have many options for TOT from Ukraine, and any nation who is developing launch capabilities including Pakistan.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

war&peace said:


> What happened in the past is past now. They are our brothers and we should invite them towards the guidance and message of Islam as preached and practiced by the Holy Prophet (ﷺ)


We are definatily with our muslim either its from africa europe asia or anywhere under the flag of islam. Its some stupid who divide and make other muslims feels like they are lower than any other muslim.



The SC said:


> Step by step.. KSA already got the tech for the second stage of a launcher. so launchers are coming soon too..
> 
> 
> He is talking about the Arabs who went far away..


I know brother its him who doesnt make sence to himself.. if you read previous poats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

The SC said:


> Well heavily is a too strong word for the Iranian influence..it is rather weak; in Syria the heavy weight is Russia, Iran plays a third role after Bashar.. in Lebanon they are friends with Hizbullah; a political party in Lebanon among many either supported byArabs or France and Europe _ I am talking about the Lebanese Christians here!_.. and with Houthis in Yemen they control 15% of the territory.. I won't call that heavily, only if you don't see the other side's strengths.. Iran will get a beating if it attacks Arabs, it knows it, but for Arabs, there is no point of fighting with a loser..that has nothing to lose.. would you fight with a bad homeless guy on the street if he provokes you continually while you have a decent life that you might lose even if you know you can beat the sh*t out of him..or even kill him?
> 
> 
> Well, for Arabs (like a body) they go hand in hand.. since for The biggest majority of Arabs, being Arab and Muslim are synonymous..
> 
> 
> There are very prominent Arabs working in NASA..if you did not know it already..



Iranians too. At the end of day they are Americans. They wont be given clearance to work for another govt space agency even after retirement.


----------



## The SC

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Iranians too. At the end of day they are Americans. They wont be given clearance to work for another govt space agency even after retirement.


Yes I know about those contracts in the US.. but the news is talking about Arab space scientists who live in the Arab world and already make satellites..meaning they all have extensive experience that will now be gathered to make a special first satellite in 3 years.. after that there are going to be more satellites..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

war&peace said:


> Millions of bharti hindus are living and earning the livelihood in Muslim countries and serving their Muslim masters and you seem to be okay with that. While they harbour animosity against Islam & Muslims.
> 
> 
> Pakistan already has developed a working model for an SLV based on the resource available to us but due to financial limitation, the establishment diverted that money towards more urgent missile development programs.



Nope. That's your interpretation. And we dont badmouth the land we are living and earning in like your counterparts in your west do. Hating, badmouthing the land they live and learn and say Muslims in India or Pakistan should live like this. You would have never been brought up with a single Hindu in your whole life. But in India we have Muslim classfriends, colleagues and 2 of my besties are Muslims. The problem comes with their Muslim leaders and clergy who are hell bent on promoting radicalism for vote purpose. 

Here for example Triple Talaq which is banned in Pakistan. And Nikah halala or divorce rules or age of marriage etc Pakistanis are living in west and accepting those "secular" rules while advocating those remain in India. What kinda hypocrisy is that? You explain.



The SC said:


> Yes I know about those contracts in the US.. but the news is talking about Arab space scientists who live in the Arab world and already make satellites..meaning they all have extensive experience that will now be gathered to make a special first satellite in 3 years.. after that there are going to be more satellites..



I do not say they do not have talents. This was response to a guy who hated India and wants their so called ASA to challange NASA/ESA without building any sufficient capacity in a short period.


----------



## war&peace

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Nope. That's your interpretation. And we dont badmouth the land we are living and earning in like your counterparts in your west do. Hating, badmouthing the land they live and learn and say Muslims in India or Pakistan should live like this. You would have never been brought up with a single Hindu in your whole life. But in India we have Muslim classfriends, colleagues and 2 of my besties are Muslims. The problem comes with their Muslim leaders and clergy who are hell bent on promoting radicalism for vote purpose.
> 
> Here for example Triple Talaq which is banned in Pakistan. And Nikah halala or divorce rules or age of marriage etc Pakistanis are living in west and accepting those "secular" rules while advocating those remain in India. What kinda hypocrisy is that? You explain.


@Khafee can you explain how many Gangadeshis have been kicked out of UAE for openly barking against Muslims and Islam.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

war&peace said:


> @Khafee can you explain how many Gangadeshis have been kicked out of UAE for openly barking against Muslims and Islam.



Care to respond for the rest of my post? Or yea somehow managed to skip skillfully like most hypocratic muslims do? 

For few people kicked out (Yes I know people had been fired from jobs for speaking against Islam), lots of people are hired in. Yes, "Indians, Bharatvasis" are mostly preferred and hired wrt Pakistanis. Thanks to their attitude. 

See Dubai's police chief's tweet or interview for reference.


----------



## Indos

war&peace said:


> @The SC @Indos @Hakikat ve Hikmet @rambro
> My vision is an OIC Space Agency with all OIC members countries participating in various capacities while Turkey, Indonesia, Malaysia, Pakistan and GCC countries playing the leading role while we can seek cooperation from China, West and/or Russia.



I can say that we need to improve our cooperation in many field. Starting from cooperation between 2-3 countries first. Indonesia and Turkey, for instant, have started with several joint program like medium tank, Male UAV, and N245 passenger aircraft. 

I think OIC space agency is not really effective, I think it is better if some countries who have mastered on some thing give assistance on other countries who are still not yet reach that level. Pakistan for instant can help Indonesia on its rocket program. Of course there should be some thing that Indonesia give to Pakistan back. 

Turkish-Indonesian Medium Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Yes I know about those contracts in the US.. but the news is talking about Arab space scientists who live in the Arab world and already make satellites..meaning they all have extensive experience that will now be gathered to make a special first satellite in 3 years.. after that there are going to be more satellites..


Yeah, I agree especially those who interned at NASA and ESA. There are many students who wish they could make bigger satellites like Jordanian students for example. In the future though the costd should be split among all states in my opinion.


----------



## zectech

Egypt's former president (who worked for NASA) could have been a scientist on this project, but the Westerner did not like him and had him killed. Don't ever go for CIA colored revolution again. If they didn't, Morsi would be working on this as we write.


----------



## Philip the Arab

zectech said:


> Egypt's former president (who worked for NASA) could have been a scientist on this project, but the Westerner did not like him and had him killed. Don't ever go for CIA colored revolution again. If they didn't, Morsi would be working on this as we write.


MB supporter?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Yeah, I agree especially those who interned at NASA and ESA. There are many students who wish they could make bigger satellites like Jordanian students for example. In the future though the costd should be split among all states in my opinion.


Agree..and the best part is when each country will start make specific components of the satellites to be assembled in one centre..


----------



## war&peace

Indos said:


> I can say that we need to improve our cooperation in many field. Starting from cooperation between 2-3 countries first. Indonesia and Turkey, for instant, have started with several joint program like medium tank, Male UAV, and N245 passenger aircraft.
> 
> I think OIC space agency is not really effective, I think it is better if some countries who have mastered on some thing give assistance on other countries who are still not yet reach that level. Pakistan for instant can help Indonesia on its rocket program. Of course there should be some thing that Indonesia give to Pakistan back.
> 
> Turkish-Indonesian Medium Tank


Looks nice.. what the specs ?

Yes that is why I said there should be a core of leading countries. Pakistan has a lot experience in building various ballistic missiles both with solid and liquid motors. As I said Pakistan has a working design of an SLV but the project for shelved due to the lack of funds. If Muslim countries provide the funds then Pakistan can jump start the project and


Philip the Arab said:


> Does Pakistan have its own rockets? You rely on Chinese rockets. We can launch from Ukranian rockets, Russian rockets, Chinese rockets, Japanese rockets, etc.
> 
> We have many options for TOT from Ukraine, and any nation who is developing launch capabilities including Pakistan.


Don't be such a troll. Pakistan develops its own solid and liquid rockets. China does not provide any ballistic missile to Pakistan...Ever heard about MTCR and I'm sure an ignorant like you don't know anything about it.


----------



## Philip the Arab

war&peace said:


> Looks nice.. what the specs ?
> 
> Yes that is why I said there should be a core of leading countries. Pakistan has a lot experience in building various ballistic missiles both with solid and liquid motors. As I said Pakistan has a working design of an SLV but the project for shelved due to the lack of funds. If Muslim countries provide the funds then Pakistan can jump start the project and
> 
> Don't be such a troll. Pakistan develops its own solid and liquid rockets. China does not provide any ballistic missile to Pakistan...Ever heard about MTCR and I'm sure an ignorant like you don't know anything about it.


They provide help m8. I can give you proof if you like... Even Turkey recieved help on their BMs.

Lol China isnt in the mtcr.


----------



## Indos

war&peace said:


> Looks nice.. what the specs ?
> 
> Yes that is why I said there should be a core of leading countries. Pakistan has a lot experience in building various ballistic missiles both with solid and liquid motors. As I said Pakistan has a working design of an SLV but the project for shelved due to the lack of funds. If Muslim countries provide the funds then Pakistan can jump start the project and



KAPLAN MT is a modern medium-weight tank being developed jointly by FNSS and PT Pindad. It is designed to offer high lethality in combination with superior tactical mobility.

The first prototype of the Kaplan MT tank was exhibited during the 13th International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) 2017 held in Istanbul in May. The tank made its public presence in Indonesia during a military parade on National Armed Forces Day in October.

*KAPLAN MT design and features*
The layout of the Kaplan MT tank resembles a standard main battle tank (MBT) with the driver at the centre of forward hull, turret in the middle and crew, as well as power-pack at the rear of the hull.

The interior has been designed with major emphasis on crew ergonomics and various tactical and battlefield conditions such as driving, firing and loading / off-loading of ammunition. The driver’s position offers an enhanced field of view and convenient access to control panel and driving instruments.

Crew enter / exit the vehicle through single-piece hatch covers mounted on the roof of the hull. The gunner and commander are provided with sighting systems for observation during the day / night, while the commander’s position is installed with a panoramic sight.

The KAPLAN MT is also equipped with a battlefield management system (BMS), a wireless crew intercom system, a navigation system and an automatic fire extinguishing system.

*Armament aboard the medium-weight tank*
The tank is fitted with CMI Cockerill 3105 turret mounting a Cockerill 105mm high-pressure gun. The lightweight gun features an advanced autoloader to deliver rapid fire-power.

The 105mm gun can fire NATO-standard 105mm ammunition and can engage targets at a maximum distance of 10km. The secondary weapon system includes a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun mounted to the left side of the main gun.

*Self-protection features of KAPLAN MT*
The MMWT provides STANAG 4569 Level 4 ballistic protection against 14.5mm armoured projectiles and 155mm shell splinters. It can withstand the explosion of 10kg TNT under the track and bottom of the hull.

The tank can be hinged with add-on armour to increase the protection to STANAG 4569 Level 5 to sustain damage from 25mm armour piercing discarding sabot-tracer (APDS-T) rounds.

The KAPLAN MT is also fitted with smoke grenade dischargers, a chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear (CBRN) protection system and a laser warning system for increased survivability against hostile threats.

*Engine and mobility*
The vehicle is powered by a new-generation diesel engine coupled to a fully automatic electronic controlled transmission. It offers a power-to-weight ratio of 20hp/t, based on the configuration of protection system. The fuel is supplied from two separate fuel tanks.

The power-pack is equipped with a cooling pack integrating an intelligent software-controlled hydraulic fan for improved torque and fuel economy. The auxiliary power unit aboard the tank will enable the operation of turret without the need for power from the engine. The advanced battery monitoring system further enables optimum power management.

The anti-shock suspension system of KAPLAN MT features torsion bars with double pinned tracks offering high mobility on both urban environments and cross country conditions. Each side of the track includes six dual rubber-tired road wheels with the forward drive sprocket, idler and track-return rollers. The vehicle can operate in extreme temperatures ranging between -32°C and 55°C.

The tank has a maximum road speed of 70km/h and a minimum operating range of 450km. It can negotiate a gradient and side slopes of 60% and 30% respectively. It can climb a vertical obstacle of 0.9m and can cross a trench of 2m.

https://www.army-technology.com/projects/kaplan-mt-modern-medium-weight-tank/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Indos said:


> KAPLAN MT is a modern medium-weight tank being developed jointly by FNSS and PT Pindad. It is designed to offer high lethality in combination with superior tactical mobility.
> 
> The first prototype of the Kaplan MT tank was exhibited during the 13th International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) 2017 held in Istanbul in May. The tank made its public presence in Indonesia during a military parade on National Armed Forces Day in October.
> 
> *KAPLAN MT design and features*
> The layout of the Kaplan MT tank resembles a standard main battle tank (MBT) with the driver at the centre of forward hull, turret in the middle and crew, as well as power-pack at the rear of the hull.
> 
> The interior has been designed with major emphasis on crew ergonomics and various tactical and battlefield conditions such as driving, firing and loading / off-loading of ammunition. The driver’s position offers an enhanced field of view and convenient access to control panel and driving instruments.
> 
> Crew enter / exit the vehicle through single-piece hatch covers mounted on the roof of the hull. The gunner and commander are provided with sighting systems for observation during the day / night, while the commander’s position is installed with a panoramic sight.
> 
> The KAPLAN MT is also equipped with a battlefield management system (BMS), a wireless crew intercom system, a navigation system and an automatic fire extinguishing system.
> 
> *Armament aboard the medium-weight tank*
> The tank is fitted with CMI Cockerill 3105 turret mounting a Cockerill 105mm high-pressure gun. The lightweight gun features an advanced autoloader to deliver rapid fire-power.
> 
> The 105mm gun can fire NATO-standard 105mm ammunition and can engage targets at a maximum distance of 10km. The secondary weapon system includes a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun mounted to the left side of the main gun.
> 
> *Self-protection features of KAPLAN MT*
> The MMWT provides STANAG 4569 Level 4 ballistic protection against 14.5mm armoured projectiles and 155mm shell splinters. It can withstand the explosion of 10kg TNT under the track and bottom of the hull.
> 
> The tank can be hinged with add-on armour to increase the protection to STANAG 4569 Level 5 to sustain damage from 25mm armour piercing discarding sabot-tracer (APDS-T) rounds.
> 
> The KAPLAN MT is also fitted with smoke grenade dischargers, a chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear (CBRN) protection system and a laser warning system for increased survivability against hostile threats.
> 
> *Engine and mobility*
> The vehicle is powered by a new-generation diesel engine coupled to a fully automatic electronic controlled transmission. It offers a power-to-weight ratio of 20hp/t, based on the configuration of protection system. The fuel is supplied from two separate fuel tanks.
> 
> The power-pack is equipped with a cooling pack integrating an intelligent software-controlled hydraulic fan for improved torque and fuel economy. The auxiliary power unit aboard the tank will enable the operation of turret without the need for power from the engine. The advanced battery monitoring system further enables optimum power management.
> 
> The anti-shock suspension system of KAPLAN MT features torsion bars with double pinned tracks offering high mobility on both urban environments and cross country conditions. Each side of the track includes six dual rubber-tired road wheels with the forward drive sprocket, idler and track-return rollers. The vehicle can operate in extreme temperatures ranging between -32°C and 55°C.
> 
> The tank has a maximum road speed of 70km/h and a minimum operating range of 450km. It can negotiate a gradient and side slopes of 60% and 30% respectively. It can climb a vertical obstacle of 0.9m and can cross a trench of 2m.
> 
> https://www.army-technology.com/projects/kaplan-mt-modern-medium-weight-tank/


It really needs an APS. Pretty much any modern ATGM can take it out in a hit or two.


----------



## war&peace

Philip the Arab said:


> They provide help m8. I can give you proof if you like... Even Turkey recieved help on their BMs.
> 
> Lol China isnt in the mtcr.


China is in MTCR but Pakistan is not so China cannot provide any missile greater than 300 km range while Pakistan has missiles that can travel much longer than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

war&peace said:


> China is in MTCR but Pakistan is not so China cannot provide any missile greater than 300 km range while Pakistan has missiles that can travel much longer than that.


China isn't look it up.






https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_Technology_Control_Regime#/media/File:MTCR.png

The MTCR has 35 members.[19]




 Argentina, 1993[19]


 Australia, 1990[19]


 Austria, 1991[19]


 Belgium, 1990[19]
Bulgaria, 2004[19]
Brazil, 1995[19]


 Canada, 1987[19]


 Czech Republic, 1998[19]


 Denmark, 1990[19]


 Finland, 1991[19]


 France, 1987[19]


 Germany, 1987[19]


 Greece, 1992[19]


 Hungary, 1993[19]


 Iceland, 1993[19]


 India, 2016[19]


 Ireland, 1992[19]


 Italy, 1987[19]


 Japan, 1987[19]


 Luxembourg, 1990[19]


 Netherlands, 1990[19]
New Zealand, 1991[19]
Norway, 1990[19]
Poland, 1997[19]
Portugal, 1992[19]
Republic of Korea, 2001[19]
Russian Federation, 1995[19]
South Africa, 1995[19] 
Spain, 1990[19]
Sweden, 1991[19]
Switzerland, 1992[19]
 Turkey, 1997[19]
Ukraine, 1998[19]
 United Kingdom, 1987[19]
United States, 1987[19]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Philip the Arab said:


> China isn't look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_Technology_Control_Regime#/media/File:MTCR.png
> 
> The MTCR has 35 members.[19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina, 1993[19]
> 
> 
> Australia, 1990[19]
> 
> 
> Austria, 1991[19]
> 
> 
> Belgium, 1990[19]
> Bulgaria, 2004[19]
> Brazil, 1995[19]
> 
> 
> Canada, 1987[19]
> 
> 
> Czech Republic, 1998[19]
> 
> 
> Denmark, 1990[19]
> 
> 
> Finland, 1991[19]
> 
> 
> France, 1987[19]
> 
> 
> Germany, 1987[19]
> 
> 
> Greece, 1992[19]
> 
> 
> Hungary, 1993[19]
> 
> 
> Iceland, 1993[19]
> 
> 
> India, 2016[19]
> 
> 
> Ireland, 1992[19]
> 
> 
> Italy, 1987[19]
> 
> 
> Japan, 1987[19]
> 
> 
> Luxembourg, 1990[19]
> 
> 
> Netherlands, 1990[19]
> New Zealand, 1991[19]
> Norway, 1990[19]
> Poland, 1997[19]
> Portugal, 1992[19]
> Republic of Korea, 2001[19]
> Russian Federation, 1995[19]
> South Africa, 1995[19]
> Spain, 1990[19]
> Sweden, 1991[19]
> Switzerland, 1992[19]
> Turkey, 1997[19]
> Ukraine, 1998[19]
> United Kingdom, 1987[19]
> United States, 1987[19]


Now you're a pure troll. If China is not MTCR then it cannot provide this technology so what part you did not get?


----------



## Philip the Arab

war&peace said:


> Now you're a pure troll. If China is not MTCR then it cannot provide this technology so moron what part you did not get?


It can provide the tech m8. China has no obligation to limit its ballistic missile exports. The mtcr is made to control ballistic missile tech from being exported by the signatories which China is not a part of.

The *Missile Technology Control Regime* (*MTCR*) is a multilateral export control regime. It is an informal political understanding among 35 member states that seek to limit the proliferation of missiles and missile technology. In this context, the MTCR places particular focus on rockets and unmanned aerial vehicles capable of delivering a payload of at least 500 kg (1,100 lb) to a range of at least 300 km (190 miles) and on equipment, software, and technology for such systems.

Even if it was it is non-binding and non-obligatory.
The MTCR is not a treaty and does not impose any legally binding obligations on Partners (members). Rather, it is an informal political understanding among states that seek to limit the proliferation of missiles and missile technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> It really needs an APS. Pretty much any modern ATGM can take it out in a hit or two.



It can use pulat APS from Aselsan






https://www.armyrecognition.com/ide...kaplan_medium_tank_fitted_with_pulat_aps.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

A silly and stupid idea, given that there is NOT ONE world class university amongst these countries. This is nothing more than a pure vanity project with no benefits.

They are better off spending this money into education and try and develop some of these arab universities into WORLD CLASS INSTITUTIONS !!!!!


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ali_Baba said:


> A silly and stupid idea, given that there is NOT ONE world class university amongst these countries. This is nothing more than a pure vanity project with no benefits.
> 
> They are better off spending this money into education and try and develop some of these arab universities into WORLD CLASS INSTITUTIONS !!!!!


Uh? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_bin_Rashid_Space_Centre
We have thousands of aerospace engineers graduating every year throught the Arab world. What actually helps is interning at NASA and ESA.

https://www.timeshighereducation.com/student/best-universities/best-universities-arab-world

We have already made small, and large satellites in various Arab countries.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/JY1-SAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

https://www.cpf.jo/en/media/press-r...n-announces-acceptance-four-new-students-nasa

https://www.cpf.jo/en/media/press-release/jordan-crown-prince-foundation-student-employed-nasa

These are the types of people that can help in production of the satellite and in program. They have firsthand experience with NASA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Uh? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_bin_Rashid_Space_Centre
> We have thousands of aerospace engineers graduating every year throught the Arab world. What actually helps is interning at NASA and ESA.
> 
> https://www.timeshighereducation.com/student/best-universities/best-universities-arab-world
> 
> We have already made small, and large satellites in various Arab countries.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/JY1-SAT



NASA and ESA as far as I know, for sensitive positions requires the intern/worker to be a EU or US citizen to start with. Also in the far majority of cases interns don't do much other than researching something to write their thesis


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> NASA and ESA as far as I know, for sensitive positions requires the intern/worker to be a EU or US citizen to start with. Also in the far majority of cases interns don't do much other than researching something to write their thesis


Read this article please.
Its a lil different than what you said.
https://www.cpf.jo/en/media/press-r...n-announces-acceptance-four-new-students-nasa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Read this article please.
> Its a lil different than what you said.
> https://www.cpf.jo/en/media/press-r...n-announces-acceptance-four-new-students-nasa



Many of these efforts fall under PR and ties enhancements. You see they were accepted in NASA through CPF. The larger ability for students to learn and contribute is through direct interning, PhD programs at NASA/ESA directly and getting a job there, becoming a senior. Interns of bachelor's and master's level are usually writing their 1st, 2nd or 3rd research paper (thesis). I've been through the process first hand, i've seen it.

Actual effort would be local rocket development programs to start with, and that alone would make Israel cry and have the US take action. Which is why most of these efforts won't have many results. The west is great at BS PR campaigns, shaking hands and taking pictures. 'partnerships' with little result other than media content to satisfy people. Actual space capabilities means rocket capabilities which can be used for military means, that alone is something the west does not want you or any Muslim state to have.

Let's not kid ourselves, those efforts of the link you pasted above is never going to materialize into some independent from the west capability. It's not the right strategy.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Will ASCG also build launchers or will that continued to be outsourced?


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> Many of these efforts fall under PR and ties enhancements. You see they were accepted in NASA through CPF. The larger ability for students to learn and contribute is through direct interning, PhD programs at NASA/ESA directly and getting a job there, becoming a senior. Interns of bachelor's and master's level are usually writing their 1st, 2nd or 3rd research paper (thesis). I've been through the process first hand, i've seen it.
> 
> Actual effort would be local rocket development programs to start with, and that alone would make Israel cry and have the US take action. Which is why most of these efforts won't have many results. The west is great at BS PR campaigns, shaking hands and taking pictures. 'partnerships' with little result other than media content to satisfy people. Actual space capabilities means rocket capabilities which can be used for military means, that alone is something the west does not want you or any Muslim state to have.
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves, those efforts of the link you pasted above is never going to materialize into some independent from the west capability. It's not the right strategy.


Why would Israel care? We dont need ICBM class rockets to hit Israel, SRBMs which we can get from foreign nations like how Saudi Arabia bought thr DF-11s recently do the job fine. Even so, if the deal of the century works(unlikely) relations will be much better than how they are now.

Also, the article discussed a Jordanian engineer employed by NASA as a robotics engineer. People like this can go back to Jordan after their contract ends and end up working for Arab space groups. And even Arab-Americans could do this if they have enough pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Why would Israel care? We dont need ICBM class rockets to hit Israel, SRBMs which we can get from foreign nations like how Saudi Arabia bought thr DF-11s recently do the job fine. Even so, if the deal of the century works(unlikely) relations will be much better than how they are now.
> 
> Also, the article discussed a Jordanian engineer employed by NASA as a robotics engineer. People like this can go back to Jordan after their contract ends and end up working for Arab space groups. And even Arab-Americans could do this if they have enough pride.



If you develop rockets that can launch into orbit you possess tech to militarize that into ballistic missiles, Israel doesn't want that. It's not the same as buying some ballistic missiles. What's the point of a space program without a rocket program, it'll be limited to satellite development which basically is a tool with many sensors on it. And many of those sensors are high-end devices of other companies (camera etc etc.). IT communications and electrical engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> If you develop rockets that can launch into orbit you possess tech to militarize that into ballistic missiles, Israel doesn't want that. It's not the same as buying some ballistic missiles. What's the point of a space program without a rocket program, it'll be limited to satellite development which basically is a tool with many sensors on it. And many of those sensors are high-end devices of other companies (camera etc etc.). IT communications and electrical engineering.


Yes, but those type of rockets are ICBM type which are useless against Israel. Why would Israel be worried about Arabs without nukes? They have nukes, we don't. Don't you think an agreement could be signed where there are promises to not weaponize the carrier rockets. If this could work, TOT from Ukraine for carrier rockets would be the quickest solution.

Forgot to mention Saudi Arabia is getting the Grom missile TOT, and speeding up research for BMs with China. Israel didn't say a thing yet because they know it isn't for Israel, it's for Iran.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, but those type of rockets are ICBM type which are useless against Israel. Why would Israel be worried about Arabs without nukes? They have nukes, we don't. Don't you think an agreement could be signed where there are promises to not weaponize the carrier rockets. If this could work, TOT from Ukraine for carrier rockets would be the quickest solution.



No not ICBM, ballistic missiles can have many ranges including short and medium range. The difference between ballistic and cruise is the method of flight and speed. Agreements are pieces of paper, in the end we remain Arabs, Muslims whom are hostile to Israel in the core. Regimes can fall and alliances can change. If an Arab state develops ballistic missiles it develops capability to deliver a warhead to Israel at a high speed with its own technology, Saddam went this route whilst having a nuclear reactor which made the Israelis worry and take action. Israel is small, who needs nukes to cause it major damage.

My whole point is that having a space industry is highly linked to the development of rockets, which the west will never want Arab or Muslim states to produce as these can clearly be militarized as Iran has done. The other parts that come with space industry for the development of satellites are not aerospace engineering fields. They are IT, telecommunications, electrical engineering etc. You can't stop a nation from educating itself highly in IT to produce capable programmers, hackers. It's hard to measure or even notice unless publicly stated and even then how do you stop it? Rocket/Missile development programs however are a different story, they require testing and will be noticed.

The west will not let 'us' (Arabs) develop in the way you want, they will always try to keep us under them and that should not be accepted. As soon as you try to develop ballistic missiles or space rockets they will not remain silent. The GCC is wealthy and all that, but the US is not going to let them do these things. I'm sure someone will respond to me with some link of ToT and all that but they know what is being transferred, they know the limits and they're no idiots. ToT simply means transfer of the required entities to produce locally, it does not mean transfer of actual knowledge to further develop, that cannot be transferred just like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> No not ICBM, ballistic missiles can have many ranges including short and medium range. The difference between ballistic and cruise is the method of flight and speed. Agreements are pieces of paper, in the end we remain Arabs, Muslims whom are hostile to Israel in the core. Regimes can fall and alliances can change. If an Arab state develops ballistic missiles it develops capability to deliver a warhead to Israel at a high speed with its own technology, Saddam went this route whilst having a nuclear reactor which made the Israelis worry and take action. Israel is small, who needs nukes to cause it major damage.
> 
> My whole point is that having a space industry is highly linked to the development of rockets, which the west will never want Arab or Muslim states to produce as these can clearly be militarized as Iran has done. The other parts that come with space industry for the development of satellites are not aerospace engineering fields. They are IT, telecommunications, electrical engineering etc. You can't stop a nation from educating itself highly in IT to produce capable programmers, hackers. It's hard to measure or even notice unless publicly stated and even then how do you stop it? Rocket/Missile development programs however are a different story, they require testing and will be noticed.
> 
> The west will not let 'us' (Arabs) develop in the way you want, they will always try to keep us under them and that should not be accepted.


So.. You don't think it is possible at all? We wouldn't even have to develop the rockets in theory. I propose that Pakistan develop space rockets out of their BM program in a JV with Arab states. We finance, get TOT, and use it in space launches.

As I said before, why has Israel not reacted to Saudi Arabia getting Grom BM TOT from Ukraine, or expanding research facility with Chinese help?

https://www.apnews.com/092c1656a26b484e8e912d1960c65a98

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The SC said:


> The Arab world is almost half or third of the Islamic world, ...



Arabs make only ~20% of the Muslim population worldwide but all the major "Islamic" terror organizations and networks are either founded or supported by Arabs. 

Be proud of your race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> So.. You don't think it is possible at all? We wouldn't even have to develop the rockets in theory. I propose that Pakistan develop space rockets out of their BM program in a JV with Arab states. We finance, get TOT, and use it in space launches.
> 
> As I said before, why has Israel not reacted to Saudi Arabia getting Grom BM TOT from Ukraine, or expanding research facility with Chinese help?
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/092c1656a26b484e8e912d1960c65a98



We'll have to see what happens regarding this program in future developments, that cannot be said yet as its at early stages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

KediKesenFare said:


> Arabs make only ~20% of the Muslim population worldwide but all the major "Islamic" terror organizations and networks are either founded or supported by Arabs.
> 
> Be proud of your race.


Now everyone knows that Turkey supports ISIS, and Iran supports Al Qaeda so what is your point beyond hypocrisy, jealousy, complex and bad faith?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Now everyone knows that Turkey supports ISIS, and Iran supports Al Qaeda so what is your point beyond hypocrisy, jealousy, complex and bad faith?


He is a Arab hater, Erdoganist, scum, and a Turk.
Scratch that, he is probably Greek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

war&peace said:


> @The SC @Indos @Hakikat ve Hikmet @rambro
> My vision is an OIC Space Agency with all OIC members countries participating in various capacities while Turkey, Indonesia, Malaysia, Pakistan and GCC countries playing the leading role while we can seek cooperation from China, West and/or Russia.









In 2020, SORS sounding rocket using DeltaV hybrid rocket motor will be sent into space. Hybrid rocket motor is in trial phase.






Later, The technologies experienced in sounding rockets will be applied for MUFA space rocket. MUFA is officially kicked off with a deal signed between SSB and Roketsan. It will be able to carry 100kg payload into 400km altitude by 2024-25.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059345763925417984
After MUFA, Şimşek SLV will carry 1,5t payload into 700km altitude by 2030.


----------



## Philip the Arab

cabatli_53 said:


> View attachment 572835
> 
> 
> In 2020, SORS sounding rocket using DeltaV hybrid rocket motor will be sent into space. Hybrid rocket motor is in trial phase.
> 
> View attachment 572836
> 
> 
> Later, The technologies experienced in sounding rockets will be applied for MUFA space rocket. MUFA is officially kicked off with a deal signed between SSB and Roketsan. It will be able to carry 100kg payload into 400km altitude by 2024-25.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059345763925417984
> After MUFA, Şimşek SLV will carry 1,5t payload into 700km altitude by 2030.
> 
> View attachment 572837


I wonder if we could use it on space launches for payment. Unlikely since there are cheaper optiond but still.


----------



## DavidSling

Indos said:


> KAPLAN MT is a modern medium-weight tank being developed jointly by FNSS and PT Pindad. It is designed to offer high lethality in combination with superior tactical mobility.
> 
> The first prototype of the Kaplan MT tank was exhibited during the 13th International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) 2017 held in Istanbul in May. The tank made its public presence in Indonesia during a military parade on National Armed Forces Day in October.
> 
> *KAPLAN MT design and features*
> The layout of the Kaplan MT tank resembles a standard main battle tank (MBT) with the driver at the centre of forward hull, turret in the middle and crew, as well as power-pack at the rear of the hull.
> 
> The interior has been designed with major emphasis on crew ergonomics and various tactical and battlefield conditions such as driving, firing and loading / off-loading of ammunition. The driver’s position offers an enhanced field of view and convenient access to control panel and driving instruments.
> 
> Crew enter / exit the vehicle through single-piece hatch covers mounted on the roof of the hull. The gunner and commander are provided with sighting systems for observation during the day / night, while the commander’s position is installed with a panoramic sight.
> 
> The KAPLAN MT is also equipped with a battlefield management system (BMS), a wireless crew intercom system, a navigation system and an automatic fire extinguishing system.
> 
> *Armament aboard the medium-weight tank*
> The tank is fitted with CMI Cockerill 3105 turret mounting a Cockerill 105mm high-pressure gun. The lightweight gun features an advanced autoloader to deliver rapid fire-power.
> 
> The 105mm gun can fire NATO-standard 105mm ammunition and can engage targets at a maximum distance of 10km. The secondary weapon system includes a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun mounted to the left side of the main gun.
> 
> *Self-protection features of KAPLAN MT*
> The MMWT provides STANAG 4569 Level 4 ballistic protection against 14.5mm armoured projectiles and 155mm shell splinters. It can withstand the explosion of 10kg TNT under the track and bottom of the hull.
> 
> The tank can be hinged with add-on armour to increase the protection to STANAG 4569 Level 5 to sustain damage from 25mm armour piercing discarding sabot-tracer (APDS-T) rounds.
> 
> The KAPLAN MT is also fitted with smoke grenade dischargers, a chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear (CBRN) protection system and a laser warning system for increased survivability against hostile threats.
> 
> *Engine and mobility*
> The vehicle is powered by a new-generation diesel engine coupled to a fully automatic electronic controlled transmission. It offers a power-to-weight ratio of 20hp/t, based on the configuration of protection system. The fuel is supplied from two separate fuel tanks.
> 
> The power-pack is equipped with a cooling pack integrating an intelligent software-controlled hydraulic fan for improved torque and fuel economy. The auxiliary power unit aboard the tank will enable the operation of turret without the need for power from the engine. The advanced battery monitoring system further enables optimum power management.
> 
> The anti-shock suspension system of KAPLAN MT features torsion bars with double pinned tracks offering high mobility on both urban environments and cross country conditions. Each side of the track includes six dual rubber-tired road wheels with the forward drive sprocket, idler and track-return rollers. The vehicle can operate in extreme temperatures ranging between -32°C and 55°C.
> 
> The tank has a maximum road speed of 70km/h and a minimum operating range of 450km. It can negotiate a gradient and side slopes of 60% and 30% respectively. It can climb a vertical obstacle of 0.9m and can cross a trench of 2m.
> 
> https://www.army-technology.com/projects/kaplan-mt-modern-medium-weight-tank/



Meanwhile in Israel





As for the thread, do arab countries build their own satellites?


----------



## Philip the Arab

DavidSling said:


> Meanwhile in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the thread, do arab countries build their own satellites?


Israel took the initiative and started their space program well before any Arab country. Do they use the Shavit launcher that much? Seems civilian alternatives are cheaper.


Yes recently with South Korean assistance in the beginning but then finished in UAE.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat





First image received in Decemeber I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Philip the Arab said:


> Israel took the initiative and started their space program well before any Arab country. Do they use the Shavit launcher that much? Seems civilian alternatives are cheaper.
> 
> 
> Yes recently with South Korean assistance in the beginning but then finished in UAE.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First image received in Decemeber I think.



The Shavit launcher is used for Jericho 3 so they say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

DavidSling said:


> The Shavit launcher is used for Jericho 3 so they say


You don't believe Israel has an ICBM?


----------



## DavidSling

Philip the Arab said:


> You don't believe Israel has an ICBM?


What I believe is irrelevant.
What I can prove is.
Let's just say, it would be irrational not to use the Shavit launcher for other tasks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

DavidSling said:


> What I believe is irrelevant.
> What I can prove is.
> Let's just say, it would be irrational not to use the Shavit launcher for other tasks


I definitely think they are using the same stages because solid fuel rockets do well in both roles compared to liquid fuel rockets.

Isn't it cheaper to launch Israeli satellites from civilian programs like SpaceX?


----------



## DavidSling

Philip the Arab said:


> I definitely think they are using the same stages because solid fuel rockets do well in both roles compared to liquid fuel rockets.
> 
> Isn't it cheaper to launch Israeli satellites from civilian programs like SpaceX?


It is, that's why we're launching from abroad.
Only military satellites are launched from within Israel.
Also I believe Israel was the first country to launch a satellite in the opposite direction to Earth's rotation, so it won't need to pass above arab states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Philip the Arab said:


> Israel took the initiative and started their space program well before any Arab country. Do they use the Shavit launcher that much? Seems civilian alternatives are cheaper.
> 
> 
> Yes recently with South Korean assistance in the beginning but then finished in UAE.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First image received in Decemeber I think.




Turkiye designed Gokturk-2 (2,5m) satellite with S.Korean E/O camera but It is not a sophisticated one cause of resolution factor. Like other previous satellite programs (Bilsat, Rasat)Turkish institutes used satellite programs to reach more difficult and ambitious targets. At present, A new EO satellite called Imece is being developed from top to down. Almost all inside Imece is being developed by national institutes. Reaction wheels, star trackers, power distribution units, hyperspectral cameras, sun sensors, Hall effect thrusters, transmitter antennas, onboard computers...etc





The most important part of Imece sat is that It will receive a national sub-meter EO CMOS camera (0,6-0,7m). From national lenses to infrared sensors, This camera have too much importance to meet domestic requirements of Turkish Republic.






Turkey’s Opmer is charged to develop a new and one of the most sophisticated satellite camera with a resolution around 0,3m. This camera will be developed for YÇU EO program which is going to replace Gokturk-1 satellite.






Same efforts continue for first communication satellite program called Turksat-6A. Aselsan is charged to develop Ku, X band and EHF band transponders, antennas gor comm sat prpgrams. 6A will have 20 Ku band transponders. It will be launched into space in 2021. Turkiye will not outsource any comm satellite to abroad after 6A program.






If you wanna develop a submeter satellite, You have to cope with many restrictions. The states producing spy satellites, want certain guarantee from costumers not to be used to observe critical locations of some states so If you accept the terms which is put in front of you, You will be allowed to purchase anything. Turkey faced many difficulties on Gokturk-1(0,7m) program when Israel objected delivery of French satellites to Turkey and Project delayed around 3-4 years. As a side note to inform you about difficult roads that you have to walk before running.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

cabatli_53 said:


> If you wanna develop a submeter satellite, You have to cope with many restrictions. The states producing spy satellites, want certain guarantee from costumers not to be used to observe critical locations of some states so If you accept the terms which is put in front of you, You will be allowed to purchase anything. Turkey faced many difficulties on Gokturk-1(0,7m) program when Israel objected delivery of French satellites to Turkey and Project delayed around 3-4 years. As a side note to inform you about difficult roads that you have to walk before running.


What happened with that satellite, did Turkey accept the limitations? 

Regardless, it is good to see that Turkey has many initiatives and projects in virtually every sector of its military/society - especially with more emphasis on indigenous systems. 

Time will tell how they turn out, but I think most of them have a good chance at success.


----------



## Indos

DavidSling said:


> Meanwhile in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the thread, do arab countries build their own satellites?



Maybe yes for experimental satellite, particularly Saudi Arabia ad UAE


----------



## nahtanbob

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> India even had French help. So? When India/China started we didnt claim we are going to take on NASA/Russia/ESA etc. And your post is wanting to challenge NASA/ESA without taking their help.
> 
> The only way to do that is hire ex NASA/ESA white christian people to run your Muslim space agencies for around 20 years.


what is wrong with that ?


----------



## cabatli_53

Battle of Waterloo said:


> What happened with that satellite, did Turkey accept the limitations?
> 
> Regardless, it is good to see that Turkey has many initiatives and projects in virtually every sector of its military/society - especially with more emphasis on indigenous systems.
> 
> Time will tell how they turn out, but I think most of them have a good chance at success.



Gokturk-1 is on space sending high resolution images under the command of Turkish Armed Forces but Noone knows whether Turkey accepts any limitations to solve the disagreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

DavidSling said:


> Meanwhile in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the thread, do arab countries build their own satellites?


Yes..



Indos said:


> Maybe yes for experimental satellite, particularly Saudi Arabia ad UAE


Nope, full-fledged satellites, at least big ones from (mostly KSA), the UAE and Algeria, Morocco, Egypt, Jordan and other Arab states..


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

nahtanbob said:


> what is wrong with that ?



Nothing wrong. Just pointing out some fallacy that they can conjure local scientists like flowers and compete with NASA. Even then I doubt US will give permission to work for another nation space programme.


----------



## nahtanbob

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Nothing wrong. Just pointing out some fallacy that they can conjure local scientists like flowers and compete with NASA. Even then I doubt US will give permission to work for another nation space programme.



it is not hard getting components & training from European & American companies
You start simple. You train your scientists and engineers.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Not read the thread but based on economy, population, landmass, potential, opportunities, historical legacy (imperial past, cradle of civilization etc.), historical scientific output, it is in fact criminal to see that Arab states are not up there with the best of the best.

All it would have taken would be to create a joint space program long ago and allocated just 1% of the overall GDP for it from each of the 20+ Arab countries. 10.000's of Arab engineers home and abroad. Manpower is not lacking.

Political will and being able to cooperate with already established space powers. Countries like KSA, UAE, Egypt etc. can only do so much on their own.

This requires a genuine joint cooperation. Not only in regards to space cooperation but cooperation of any kind.

Saudi Arabian, Iraqi, Emirati, Jordanian, Syrian, Palestinian, Omani, Emirati, Qatari, Kuwaiti, Bahraini, Omani, Yemeni, Lebanese, Libyan, Tunisian, Algerian, Moroccan, Mauritanian, Comoran etc. engineers and scientists should all work jointly together on an pan-Arab space program (not only space program) whose achievements would be shared by every Arab country for the common benefit of all. No matter if Arab country x or y spends more money/contributes more than Arab country z or q. It should not be that difficult if sane people had a say.

The huge Arab diaspora should also be somehow involved and encouraged to help such a joint space program.

*So having that in mind, this is a tremendously positive step in the right direction. 
*
Related news:

*PHOTOS: Saudi Arabia, China successfully launch space mission to the moon*





The joint mission came following Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman’s visit to China in May 2017 where a memorandum of understanding was signed between both countries. (SPA)

SPA, Riyadh
Friday, 15 June 2018

Saudi Arabia, represented by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), has achieved new heights in the region and in the Islamic world by succeeding in taking satellite images using Saudi systems for exploration and surveillance of the moon as part of a joint space mission with China.

On Sunday, May 20th, efforts in this regard by both countries resulted in the launch of the space mission, Zhang E4, from the city of Xichang to reach the moon.

The joint mission came following Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman’s visit to China in May 2017 where a memorandum of understanding was signed between both countries. It also comes in accordance with the culture of research, development and innovation at KACST, emanating the kingdom’s Vision 2030.








Three satellites were launched as part of the space mission to orbit the moon and carry out several experiments and research. The goal was to place one of the satellites in orbit beyond ‘Lagrange Point L2’ to form a communication network with Earth. The dark side of the moon does not face Earth, making it difficult to communicate except if a satellite existed there.

A series of photos were taken, the first on the fifth of June from a height of 1598 kilometers from the surface of the moon. The picture of the earth and the moon was taken together using the Saudi remote sensing system ‘Lunang Giang’ fixed on the satellite, where the globe was filmed in addition to several craters from the moon’s surface.

The President of KACST Prince Turki bin Saud bin Mohammed stressed the importance of the Saudi institution’s participation in this major international event, which will support its efforts in developing satellite technologies and use them in various fields, like remote sensing and space communications.

He added that on this mission, they are working on collecting more data from the surface of the moon.






Last Update: Friday, 15 June 2018 KSA 08:14 - GMT 05:14

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/bu...ssfully-launch-space-mission-to-the-moon.html

Great news and another sign of the close and constantly improving Saudi Arabia (Arab) and China (Chinese) ties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007400255594418176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007451416812666880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007658507104149504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007464560717127680
Why was @Philip the Arab banned? Just asking out of curiosity due to the lack of Arab users on PDF, lol. Hopefully he will return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*Moscow and Riyadh are studying the installation of Russian "Glonas" navigation stations on Saudi territory
*

*



*​
Saudi Arabia is expected to host ground stations for the Russian satellite navigation system GLONASS as part of the space cooperation plan between the two countries, according to a final document from a meeting of the joint Russian-Saudi Intergovernmental Committee.

"The two sides expressed their readiness to continue consultations on the prospects and areas of mutual benefit of bilateral activities in the space sector, satellite navigation and the installation of GLONASS plants in Saudi Arabia," the Russian news agency Sputnik reported in a statement.

Glonas is one of four global satellite navigation systems, which also include Chinese BeiDou, US-owned GPS and Galileo of the European Union.

GLONASS has a total of 27 satellites, including 24 operating systems.

https://riyadhpost.live/15800

*Saudi Space Agency Begins To Take Shape, Reported $1 Billion Budget In First Year*



HRH Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, the Chairman of the Saudi Space Agency. Photograph courtesy of Wikipedia.
French online national security news publication _Intelligence Online_ is reporting that the recently created Saudi Space Agency is beginning to take shape under the leadership of Prince Sultan Bin Salman, the son of the reigning King Salman, half-brother of the Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman, and first Saudi astronaut.

According to _Intelligence Online_, Sultan Bin Salman will visit Russia, France, and the United States over the next few weeks and will hold meetings with his counterparts at Roscosmos, the Centre national d’études spatiales (CNES), and the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), respectively.

Prior to his appointment as the head of the Saudi Space Agency, Sultan Bin Salman was in charge of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH), and has brought a number of his advisors there to the space agency. _Intelligence Online _reports that Abdulaziz Al Sheikh has joined Sultan Bin Salman at the space agency as its managing director. Al Sheikh is a former consultant to the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) and also worked for defence and aerospace giant BAE Systems. Al Sheikh’s deputy is Tariq Al Essa who has made his career in tourism and event management, previously serving as the CEO of the Saudi Exhibition and Convention Bureau (SECB). Lastly, the former head of international relations at the SCTH under Sultan Bin Salman, Abdulaziz Al Ghorayyeb, has now assumed the same position at the space agency.
*
Intelligence Online also reports that the budget of the Saudi Space Agency for its first year is expected to exceed U.S.$1 billion, though there is no indication whether this level of funding is to be sustained after that period.*

Saudi Arabia established the Saudi Space Agency as part of a leadership shakeup enacted by King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud in a Royal decree issued late on 27 December 2018.
*
As previously reported in SpaceWatch.Global, Saudi Arabia has a long history in space and satellite activity, with much of this activity emanating from the King Abdulaziz City of Science and Technology (KACST). The newly created Saudi Space Agency will likely coordinate and produce Saudi Space policy and strategy across the civil, commercial, and military sectors in cooperation with other Saudi government ministries and agencies. The Space Agency will likely also be the focal point for all Saudi international space cooperation.*

KACST will most probably retain its role as a Saudi centre for satellite manufacturing and research and development, as well as for implementing and managing space science and exploration research and missions.
*
Additionally, Saudi Arabia is believed to be actively interested in acquiring a number of military reconnaissance satellites via French or American satellite manufacturers, and is also believed to be involved in discussions with the Russian state space corporation, Roscosmos, about training and sending Saudi astronauts to the International Space Station (ISS).*

https://spacewatch.global/2019/04/s...hape-reported-1-billion-budget-in-first-year/

Paid article, cannot access it.

SAUDI ARABIA Issue dated 17/04/2019
*New Saudi Space Agency takes on more staff*

Former astronaut Sultan bin Salman will make his first trip to Moscow as head of the new Saudi Space Agency [...]

https://www.intelligenceonline.com/...pace-agency-takes-on-more-staff,108353836-gra





















Not sure if 1 billion USD is enough but it is a good start at least.

I don't know, once again, how hard it is to use some Arab League Summit to create a joint Arab Space program involving all 20+ Arab countries? This would benefit everyone. Not sure why anyone would be against this as it would be for the greater good. Same with every other pan-Arab project that will benefit everyone. Either the leaders are clueless, being played out against each other (already confirmed due to the many past and current silly cold wars and conflicts) or lack of foresight. Each country (those Arab countries that have a space program which are very few) can retain their national space program at the same time if they want to. Same with military cooperation. Increasing Arab military cooperation does not mean that suddenly national Arab armies will disappear.

MUST WATCH:






Russia is training Saudi Arabian astronauts that will be sent to space.

http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/articledetails.aspx?id=595193


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152131707891531777*Leading Ladies *
*Mishaal Ashemimry: The First Saudi Woman to Join NASA*






Mishaal Ashemimry
*
Mishaal Ashemimry is an aerospace engineer, and the CEO of her own company, MISHAAL Aerospace, and the first Saudi woman to join NASA*. What exactly does her job entail you may wonder?* Well, it consists of sending satellites into orbit using cost-effective space access vehicles known as M-Rocket Series.*

Her fascination with space started when she was just six, “When I look back at the moment I was inspired, when I was six, it somehow puts things into perspective. I guess you can say I get my inspiration through my younger eyes staring at the sky in awe and enthusiasm,” Mishaal said in an interview. “My fascination with space started while gazing at the stars in the Unayzah desert. Since then my focus has been to become an aerospace engineer and contribute to the development of space vehicles and rockets.”

She went on to graduate Magna Cum Laude from Florida Institute of Technology with two Bachelor of Science degrees in Aerospace Engineering and Applied Mathematics in 2006, and a Master of Science degree in Aerospace Engineering in 2007 with her studies focusing on experimental and analytical aerodynamics, rocket design and nuclear thermal propulsion. In 2015, she also won the award for Inspirational Woman of the Year at the Arab Woman Awards.

Following her academic accomplishments, Mishaal went on to work as a graduate research assistant on a NASA Marshall Space Flight Center project where she designed and analyzed a new thermal nuclear rocket engine for Mars Missions for NASA.





*
Not only is Ashemimry an aerospace engineer, her professional expertise include, aerodynamics, wind tunnel testing, vehicle design, predictive simulation and analysis and rocket stage-separation analysis, and computational tool development.*

Being the GCC’s first female aerospace engineer, she soon came to realize that with this position comes great responsibility and now uses it to inspire others to join her field as well as other STEM programs. She aims to reach Arab youths to encourage them to have a dream and to pursue it against all odds, using social media platforms to educate her followers about what she does and more.

BY AMRITA SINGH

https://www.abouther.com/node/11991...mishaal-ashemimry-first-saudi-woman-join-nasa

https://www.mishaalashemimry.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> *Moscow and Riyadh are studying the installation of Russian "Glonas" navigation stations on Saudi territory
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Saudi Arabia is expected to host ground stations for the Russian satellite navigation system GLONASS as part of the space cooperation plan between the two countries, according to a final document from a meeting of the joint Russian-Saudi Intergovernmental Committee.
> 
> "The two sides expressed their readiness to continue consultations on the prospects and areas of mutual benefit of bilateral activities in the space sector, satellite navigation and the installation of GLONASS plants in Saudi Arabia," the Russian news agency Sputnik reported in a statement.
> 
> Glonas is one of four global satellite navigation systems, which also include Chinese BeiDou, US-owned GPS and Galileo of the European Union.
> 
> GLONASS has a total of 27 satellites, including 24 operating systems.
> 
> https://riyadhpost.live/15800
> 
> *Saudi Space Agency Begins To Take Shape, Reported $1 Billion Budget In First Year*
> 
> 
> 
> HRH Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, the Chairman of the Saudi Space Agency. Photograph courtesy of Wikipedia.
> French online national security news publication _Intelligence Online_ is reporting that the recently created Saudi Space Agency is beginning to take shape under the leadership of Prince Sultan Bin Salman, the son of the reigning King Salman, half-brother of the Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman, and first Saudi astronaut.
> 
> According to _Intelligence Online_, Sultan Bin Salman will visit Russia, France, and the United States over the next few weeks and will hold meetings with his counterparts at Roscosmos, the Centre national d’études spatiales (CNES), and the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), respectively.
> 
> Prior to his appointment as the head of the Saudi Space Agency, Sultan Bin Salman was in charge of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH), and has brought a number of his advisors there to the space agency. _Intelligence Online _reports that Abdulaziz Al Sheikh has joined Sultan Bin Salman at the space agency as its managing director. Al Sheikh is a former consultant to the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) and also worked for defence and aerospace giant BAE Systems. Al Sheikh’s deputy is Tariq Al Essa who has made his career in tourism and event management, previously serving as the CEO of the Saudi Exhibition and Convention Bureau (SECB). Lastly, the former head of international relations at the SCTH under Sultan Bin Salman, Abdulaziz Al Ghorayyeb, has now assumed the same position at the space agency.
> *
> Intelligence Online also reports that the budget of the Saudi Space Agency for its first year is expected to exceed U.S.$1 billion, though there is no indication whether this level of funding is to be sustained after that period.*
> 
> Saudi Arabia established the Saudi Space Agency as part of a leadership shakeup enacted by King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud in a Royal decree issued late on 27 December 2018.
> *
> As previously reported in SpaceWatch.Global, Saudi Arabia has a long history in space and satellite activity, with much of this activity emanating from the King Abdulaziz City of Science and Technology (KACST). The newly created Saudi Space Agency will likely coordinate and produce Saudi Space policy and strategy across the civil, commercial, and military sectors in cooperation with other Saudi government ministries and agencies. The Space Agency will likely also be the focal point for all Saudi international space cooperation.*
> 
> KACST will most probably retain its role as a Saudi centre for satellite manufacturing and research and development, as well as for implementing and managing space science and exploration research and missions.
> *
> Additionally, Saudi Arabia is believed to be actively interested in acquiring a number of military reconnaissance satellites via French or American satellite manufacturers, and is also believed to be involved in discussions with the Russian state space corporation, Roscosmos, about training and sending Saudi astronauts to the International Space Station (ISS).*
> 
> https://spacewatch.global/2019/04/s...hape-reported-1-billion-budget-in-first-year/
> 
> Paid article, cannot access it.
> 
> SAUDI ARABIA Issue dated 17/04/2019
> *New Saudi Space Agency takes on more staff*
> 
> Former astronaut Sultan bin Salman will make his first trip to Moscow as head of the new Saudi Space Agency [...]
> 
> https://www.intelligenceonline.com/...pace-agency-takes-on-more-staff,108353836-gra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if 1 billion USD is enough but it is a good start at least.
> 
> I don't know, once again, how hard it is to use some Arab League Summit to create a joint Arab Space program involving all 20+ Arab countries? This would benefit everyone. Not sure why anyone would be against this as it would be for the greater good. Same with every other pan-Arab project that will benefit everyone. Either the leaders are clueless, being played out against each other (already confirmed due to the many past and current silly cold wars and conflicts) or lack of foresight. Each country (those Arab countries that have a space program which are very few) can retain their national space program at the same time if they want to. Same with military cooperation. Increasing Arab military cooperation does not mean that suddenly national Arab armies will disappear.
> 
> MUST WATCH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is training Saudi Arabian astronauts that will be sent to space.
> 
> http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/articledetails.aspx?id=595193
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152131707891531777*Leading Ladies *
> *Mishaal Ashemimry: The First Saudi Woman to Join NASA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishaal Ashemimry
> *
> Mishaal Ashemimry is an aerospace engineer, and the CEO of her own company, MISHAAL Aerospace, and the first Saudi woman to join NASA*. What exactly does her job entail you may wonder?* Well, it consists of sending satellites into orbit using cost-effective space access vehicles known as M-Rocket Series.*
> 
> Her fascination with space started when she was just six, “When I look back at the moment I was inspired, when I was six, it somehow puts things into perspective. I guess you can say I get my inspiration through my younger eyes staring at the sky in awe and enthusiasm,” Mishaal said in an interview. “My fascination with space started while gazing at the stars in the Unayzah desert. Since then my focus has been to become an aerospace engineer and contribute to the development of space vehicles and rockets.”
> 
> She went on to graduate Magna Cum Laude from Florida Institute of Technology with two Bachelor of Science degrees in Aerospace Engineering and Applied Mathematics in 2006, and a Master of Science degree in Aerospace Engineering in 2007 with her studies focusing on experimental and analytical aerodynamics, rocket design and nuclear thermal propulsion. In 2015, she also won the award for Inspirational Woman of the Year at the Arab Woman Awards.
> 
> Following her academic accomplishments, Mishaal went on to work as a graduate research assistant on a NASA Marshall Space Flight Center project where she designed and analyzed a new thermal nuclear rocket engine for Mars Missions for NASA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Not only is Ashemimry an aerospace engineer, her professional expertise include, aerodynamics, wind tunnel testing, vehicle design, predictive simulation and analysis and rocket stage-separation analysis, and computational tool development.*
> 
> Being the GCC’s first female aerospace engineer, she soon came to realize that with this position comes great responsibility and now uses it to inspire others to join her field as well as other STEM programs. She aims to reach Arab youths to encourage them to have a dream and to pursue it against all odds, using social media platforms to educate her followers about what she does and more.
> 
> BY AMRITA SINGH
> 
> https://www.abouther.com/node/11991...mishaal-ashemimry-first-saudi-woman-join-nasa
> 
> https://www.mishaalashemimry.com






Well Done Saudi Arabia. All the best from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

@Philip the Arab thinks because of originated ego that is pure Arab he is better than rest of the Muslim World, in Islam there is no better or weak In Islam, In Islam better are those who feared Allah most, even illiterate Muslim can give the most brilliant/valid concept/idea/ theories to top scientists that even these scientists don't even consider and out their brains, INTELLIGENCE IS NOT ARAB PROPERTY @Philip the Arab


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Is anyone aware of the combined annual budget of the various Arab space agencies? For instance the space agencies of those 11 Arab countries (UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait)?


*Saudi Arabia sets sights on space exploration *

With the establishment of the Saudi Space Agency, Riyadh could organize Saudi space efforts more strategically and support the aims of Saudi Vision 2030.

Sunday 14/04/2019






Reaching for the stars. The first Saudi satellite for communications (SGS-1) before its launch from the Guiana Space Centre, last February. (SPA)

Dubai - Roscosmos, the Russian federal space agency, is gearing up for a visit by Saudi Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, chairman of the board of the Saudi Space Agency, as the two countries iron out details of a space cooperation programme.

Roscosmos Director-General Dmitry Rogozin visited Riyadh with a delegation after Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud established the Saudi Space Agency by royal decree on December 27, 2018.

Prince Sultan is expected to meet with Rogozin and Russian Minister of Industry and Trade Denis Manturov to discuss plans. Both sides agreed in February “to draw up a programme of bilateral cooperation.”

The Saudi delegation, due in Moscow April 17, is also to meet with Russian space companies as it looks to build collaboration and a partner network involving space sciences and exploration.

A former Royal Saudi Air Force pilot with more than 5,000 flight hours to his credit, Prince Sultan was the first Arab and first Muslim astronaut in space. He flew aboard the American Space Shuttle Discovery as a payload specialist in 1985. He was the youngest, at the age of 28, to fly on the space shuttle.

Prince Sultan was awarded the NASA Space Flight Medal for his participation in the 7-day mission of the STS-51-G mission, which carried three communications satellites, including the Arabsat-1B satellite belonging to the Arab Satellite Communications Organisation (Arabsat) to deploy into geosynchronous orbits.

Arabsat is a pan-Arab communications satellite operator with headquarters in Riyadh created to deliver satellite-based public and private telecommunications services primarily to Arab countries.

With 21 members, Arabsat has performed a vital role in developing communications for Arab countries for decades, with Saudi Arabia the major stakeholder and driver behind those efforts.

Arabsat has six operational satellites that provide services such as Direct-To-Home television broadcasting, broadband and telephone connectivity, satellite internet and VSATs, used to transmit narrowband data.

Like many other countries, Saudi Arabia is aiming to go beyond satellite operations to become a bigger player in space.

For years, the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has been the lead force for Saudi efforts in space, having established the National Centre for Remote Sensing Technology. KACST is expected to continue with its major role in scientific experiments, providing training to Saudi nationals and in the exchange of space-related technologies.

With the establishment of the Saudi Space Agency, Riyadh could organise Saudi space efforts nationally and internationally more strategically and support the aims of Saudi Vision 2030. Cooperation programmes with Roscosmos, which has the world’s most sophisticated space programme together with NASA, are expected to provide significant support to the Saudi efforts.

Saudi Arabia has various international cooperation agreements pertaining to space exploration, including those signed with Kazakhstan in 2011 as well as with China and Ukraine in 2017, covering space research, manufacture of spacecraft and components, remote sensing, satellite communications, space infrastructure and launch services.

Last year, Saudi Arabia participated in the Chinese lunar space mission Chang’e-4, which was launched in May 2018 and in which Saudi photography systems were employed.

Saudi Arabia has shown interest in developing low-cost satellite launch systems and in space transport industries, areas that could support its economic development agenda and create new industries.

At the Global Space Congress last month in Abu Dhabi, Saudi Arabia joined the new Arab Space Coordination Group, which aims to develop an advanced Earth monitoring satellite to track environment and climate changes.

The United Arab Emirates, which has prepared its first team of astronauts for a mission to the International Space Station, has built the region’s strongest space programme.

Space exploration has long included international partners in cooperation. The United States and Russia use each other’s spacecraft to journey to the International Space Station. The Arab Space Coordination Group has the potential to lay the foundation for an Arab Space Agency in the years ahead.

https://thearabweekly.com/saudi-arabia-sets-sights-space-exploration

Anyway I hope to see cooperation with SUPARCO @BATMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Deep space oil drilling 

But you need organic matter in deep space for deep space oil


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> MUST WATCH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is training Saudi Arabian astronauts that will be sent to space.
> 
> http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/articledetails.aspx?id=595193
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152131707891531777*Leading Ladies *
> *Mishaal Ashemimry: The First Saudi Woman to Join NASA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishaal Ashemimry
> *
> Mishaal Ashemimry is an aerospace engineer, and the CEO of her own company, MISHAAL Aerospace, and the first Saudi woman to join NASA*. What exactly does her job entail you may wonder?* Well, it consists of sending satellites into orbit using cost-effective space access vehicles known as M-Rocket Series.*
> 
> Her fascination with space started when she was just six, “When I look back at the moment I was inspired, when I was six, it somehow puts things into perspective. I guess you can say I get my inspiration through my younger eyes staring at the sky in awe and enthusiasm,” Mishaal said in an interview. “My fascination with space started while gazing at the stars in the Unayzah desert. Since then my focus has been to become an aerospace engineer and contribute to the development of space vehicles and rockets.”
> 
> She went on to graduate Magna Cum Laude from Florida Institute of Technology with two Bachelor of Science degrees in Aerospace Engineering and Applied Mathematics in 2006, and a Master of Science degree in Aerospace Engineering in 2007 with her studies focusing on experimental and analytical aerodynamics, rocket design and nuclear thermal propulsion. In 2015, she also won the award for Inspirational Woman of the Year at the Arab Woman Awards.
> 
> Following her academic accomplishments, Mishaal went on to work as a graduate research assistant on a NASA Marshall Space Flight Center project where she designed and analyzed a new thermal nuclear rocket engine for Mars Missions for NASA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Not only is Ashemimry an aerospace engineer, her professional expertise include, aerodynamics, wind tunnel testing, vehicle design, predictive simulation and analysis and rocket stage-separation analysis, and computational tool development.*
> 
> Being the GCC’s first female aerospace engineer, she soon came to realize that with this position comes great responsibility and now uses it to inspire others to join her field as well as other STEM programs. She aims to reach Arab youths to encourage them to have a dream and to pursue it against all odds, using social media platforms to educate her followers about what she does and more.
> 
> BY AMRITA SINGH
> 
> https://www.abouther.com/node/11991...mishaal-ashemimry-first-saudi-woman-join-nasa
> 
> https://www.mishaalashemimry.com



Is Ashsemimri the one on that Youtube broe ?What kind of even is it ?

Does she currently work for Saudi rocket program ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Indos said:


> Is Ashsemimri the one on that Youtube broe ?What kind of even is it ?
> 
> Does she currently work for Saudi rocket program ?



An event in KSA tied to the Saudi Arabia vision 2030 concerning jobs and education where various native successful people (speakers) talked about their careers and life to inspire the youth.

https://www.cyc-sa.com

She is working for NASA so I don't think that she can be involved directly as long as she is working for NASA contractually. Hopefully people working for the Space Agency of KSA are contacting her (if needed) though. BTW you know how it is in this world. Sometimes there are rule in place that are broken, lol, besides KSA's ballistic missile production (in the past 30 years with help from China and Pakistan) is a deep secret (few information out there) and similarly with the Saudi Arabian Space Agency for now although the latter is for obvious reasons much more public.

BTW, I hope that KSA and other Arab countries will work with our Indonesian brothers and sisters in the space field.

*NASA Partners with Saudi Arabia on Moon and Asteroid Research*

NASA and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’s King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) have signed a joint statement that allows for collaboration in lunar and asteroid science research. The partnership recognizes the Saudi Lunar and Near-Earth Object Science Center as an affiliate partner with the NASA Lunar Science Institute at NASA’s Ames Research Center in Moffett Field, Calif. 

“This collaboration is within the scope of the Memorandum of Understanding on Science and Technology signed between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the United States of America last year and later ratified by the Council of Ministers,” said H.H. Dr. Turki Bin Saud Bin Mohammed Al-Saud, vice president for Research Institutes, KACST. “The international interest in lunar science and, more recently, near Earth objects led to the establishment of the Saudi Lunar and Near Earth Object Science Center as a focal point for lunar science and NEO studies in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Furthermore, we are looking forward to our expanding collaboration with NASA for the benefit of both countries.” 

“NASA’s Lunar Science Institute exists to conduct cutting-edge lunar science and train the next generation of lunar scientists and explorers,” said Greg Schmidt, institute deputy director at Ames. “Our international partnerships are critical for meeting these objectives, and we are very excited by the important science, training and education that our new Saudi colleagues bring to the NASA Lunar Science Institute.” 

“This is an important advance in our growing program of bilateral science and technology cooperation,” said U.S. Ambassador to Saudi Arabia James Smith. “It will help realize President Obama’s goal, expressed in his June 4 speech to the Muslim world, of increasing our cooperation on science and technology, which we believe closely corresponds to King Abdullah’s vision.” 

The Saudi science center’s proposal brings technical and engineering expertise to advance the broad goals of lunar science at the institute. Specific areas of lunar study of both scientific and cultural importance include radar and infrared imaging, laser ranging and imaging, and topographical studies. The center’s studies in near-Earth object science also offer important contributions to an area of importance to NASA. 

“The Saudi Lunar and Near Earth Object Science Center’s primary mission is to direct all lunar and near Earth object related research within the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia,” said Dr. Haithem Altwaijry, deputy director of the National Satellite Technology Program at KACST. “It will reach out to students in addition to researchers and present fertile ground for scientific research.” 

“NASA welcomes international cooperation for mutual benefit with organizations large and small in all regions of the world,” said Michael O’Brien, assistant administrator for external relations at NASA Headquarters in Washington. “Our continuing discussions with Saudi Arabian officials may lead to future joint scientific collaboration in other areas of mutual interest.” 

Posted by: Soderman/NLSI Staff
Source: NASA

https://sservi.nasa.gov/articles/nasa-partners-with-saudi-arabia-on-moon-and-asteroid-research/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

By Gavin Gibbon
Tue 23 Jul 2019 02:08 PM

*UAE Space Agency boss upbeat over Mars probe despite Falcon Eye failure*
*
Arab world's first mission to Mars, Hope Probe, is set to launch next July
*






Dr Ahmad Al Falasi, chairman of the UAE Space Agency, has expressed cautious optimism ahead of the launch of the Hope Probe to Mars next July.

The unmanned probe – the Arab world’s first mission to Mars - will be launched from Japan, traveling more than 60 million kilometres in nine months before reaching the red planet in December 2021, coinciding with the 50th anniversary of the foundation of the UAE.

On Tuesday, the agency confirmed launch plans for mid-July 2020, with it expected to reach Mars orbit in the first quarter of 2021, the year of the Golden Jubilee of the UAE.

Referring to the Mars mission, he said: “If you look at all the missions before, the attempts and the successful ones, 50 percent fail. It’s a very high risk mission and we do have buffers as well, so fingers crossed we will be this time next year celebrating the launch. But I always say our biggest achievement is not the probe itself, it’s the human capital behind it and the impact we’ve had on the sector.”

Dr Al Falasi was speaking on the sidelines of the fifth anniversary of the UAE Space Agency and just a week after the failure of the Falcon Eye 1 mission.

The European Vega rocket, which was carrying the satellite, took off from Europe’s spaceport in Kourou, French Guiana shortly before 6am UAE time.

Flight VV15 was due to last 57 minutes from lift-off to separation. But Arianespace of Evry, France, which markets the Vega rocket, announced the rocket deviated from its orbit two minutes after blast-off, with the satellite subsequently lost in space.

Dr Al Falasi revealed that investment in the UAE space sector currently stands at $6 billion. This includes tie-ups with Khalifa University and the American University of Sharjah, among others, and a AED100 million investment in the space centre and UAE university in Al Ain.

He added: “We do have a highly qualified, skilled Emirati workforce but that’s limited. We’re looking right now at how to expand that core team and make a bigger, more sustainable human capital that is very well equipped.”

The Hope Probe will be launched with a carrier rocket similar to that used for the launch of satellites, and it will take from 7-9 months to reach Mars.

In its journey to Mars, the probe would need to change its position from time to time to point its solar panels at the sun to charge its batteries, and to point its antenna back at Earth to maintain contact with mission control.

The Hope Probe is expected to collect more than 1,000 GB of new data on the red planet including information on Mars' meteorological layers. It will study the causes of loss of hydrogen and oxygen gases, the two main constituents of water, from the upper layer of the Martian atmosphere and for the first time, a space exploration mission will be able to take a global picture of the Martian atmosphere.

In April, the UAE Space Agency and Mohammed bin Rashid Space Centre (MBRSC) said that 85 percent of the Hope Probe project had been completed.

https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tec...n-cautious-ahead-of-uae-space-mission-to-mars


----------



## Saddam Hussein

We need the Arab Grank alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> We need the Arab Grank alliance



Just took a quick look at the world's largest economies as measured by GDP (nominal). As of 2019, the GCC alone has a larger economy than Russia. The Arab world combined would have an economy almost the size of Germany (4 trillion USD), only behind USA, EU, China and Japan.

The Arab world is one of the regions of the world with the largest potential for rapid economic growth. One of the fastest growing populations in the world and one of the highest percentages of youth, thus no lack of workforce.

The money is there, the resources (minerals needed), the talent and the know-how is increasing each day. As I wrote earlier in the thread, there should really be zero excuses for a joint Arab Space Agency to emerge where all Arab countries participate in it. If just 1% of the overall GDP was spent on the space industry, the combined annual budget of such an Arab Space Agency would be huge.

KSA's newly created space agency has 10% of the annual budget of NASA which is by far the biggest and most successful space agency in the world and also operated by the by far richest economy in the world (USA). NASA's annual budget is some 20+ billion USD. Some 20.000 employees as well.

If the GCC alone was very ambitious, 50% of that budget could be spend on said space agency annually as part of the ongoing industrialization process. Rather think big, then small. We need to spread the pace of the ongoing industrialization in the Arab world but obviously peace and stability is needed for that and that can only be achieved by Arab-Arab cooperation as written many times before. Outsiders are not contributing positively as modern history has proven time and time again. It all comes back to the key words = mutually beneficial cooperation. No excuses for the leaderships nor the common people but plain and simple common logic and interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

I think the first Arab astronaut will be going to the ISS later this year in a Russian mission...

I forget the details, but I think he is an Emirati and it was part of a programme launched by Sheikh Maktoum.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I think the first Arab astronaut will be going to the ISS later this year in a Russian mission...
> 
> I forget the details, but I think he is an Emirati and it was part of a programme launched by Sheikh Maktoum.



The first Arab, Muslim and royal in space (astronaut) was Sultan bin Salman Al Saud (one of the sons of King Salman and the current president of the Saudi Arabian space agency).






Many other Arabs have since been to space and many more will in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The first Arab, Muslim and royal in space (astronaut) was Sultan bin Salman Al Saud (one of the sons of King Salman and the current president of the Saudi Arabian space agency).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many other Arabs have since been to space and many more will in the future.


You are right, I meant first Arab to visit the ISS (Hazza Al Mansoori):

https://www.khaleejtimes.com/intern...ut-waiting-to-see-his-4-kids-before-blast-off
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/20/...ronaut-international-space-station/index.html 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_International_Space_Station_visitors


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*SpaceX carries out first commercial launch: a successful Saudi satellite deployment*

Rocket carried a tel*ecoms probe operated by Arabsat and for the first time, three boosters returned to Earth safely*




Agence France-Presse 

Published: 10:12am, 12 Apr, 2019





A SpaceX Falcon Heavy rocket, carrying the Arabsat 6A communications satellite, lifts off from the Kennedy Space Centre in Cape Canaveral, Florida on April 11, 2019. Photo: Reuters

SpaceX carried out its first commercial launch on Thursday with its Falcon Heavy rocket sending a Saudi telecoms satellite into orbit.

The bright white rocket rose with a roar and spewed thick grey smoke on the ground as it made its way up into clear blue skies over Cape Canaveral, Florida, trailing a long plume of orange fire.

About 34 minutes after lift-off, the shiny silver satellite was successfully deployed. Staff in the control room cheered and clapped.

Earlier, boisterous spectators chanted along with the launch announcer who counted down the final 10 seconds before lift-off.

The Falcon Heavy rocket exerts 2.3 million kilos (5.1 million pounds) of thrust – that of more than a dozen jetliners, SpaceX said.

The rocket carried a Saudi Arabian satellite operated by Arabsat, a year after sending SpaceX founder Elon Musk’s 
slick red Tesla roadster into orbit as a test. 
The Falcon Heavy was supposed to lift off from the Kennedy Space Centre on Wednesday but was delayed because of strong winds in the upper atmosphere.

The job was to place the six-ton Arabsat-6A satellite into geostationary orbit about 36,000km (22,500 miles) above Earth. It went off without a hitch.

The satellite is designed to provide television, internet, telephone, and secure communications to customers in the Middle East.





The SpaceX Falcon Heavy rocket lifts off from Kennedy Space Centre, Florida on April 11, 2019. Photo: TNS
Less than 10 minutes into the flight, the rocket’s three boosters detached from the Falcon Heavy on schedule.

Two of them, as planned, landed safely back on pads at Cape Canaveral, to a roar of approval from the crowd. It was quite a spectacle, with the boosters coming down gently, and vertically, fiery end first.

A third landed, also as planned, on a barge out in the Atlantic.





Spectators watch from Jetty Park as the booster rocket engines approach their landing pads. Photo: Reuters
“Three for three boosters today,” a SpaceX webcast commentator said.

SpaceX has two operational rockets: the Falcon 9, which with 21 launches in 2018 dominates the US market, and the Falcon Heavy, which as its name suggests is designed to lift much heavier payloads into more distant orbits.

It consists of the equivalent of three Falcon 9 rockets combined, tripling its thrust.

In Falcon Heavy’s first launch, in February 2018, a dummy dubbed Starman was placed behind the wheel of Musk’s roadster, which is currently orbiting the Sun somewhere between Earth and Mars.

Since then, the US military and private clients have signed contracts for Falcon Heavy launches, and Nasa has raised the possibility it may use the rocket for its planned missions to the Moon.
_
This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: SpaceX launches Saudi satellite_

https://www.scmp.com/news/world/uni...06/spacex-carries-out-first-commercial-launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Why always arab so important when they can expand it to islamic and get alot more knowledge from Pakistan malaysia kazakistan uzbeck indonesia and many more muslims who are living in non muslims country but graduate from top universities.
> i bet sudan morocco can really help since they been working on rocket since ww1. huf!


Looool u ask why...


----------



## Super Falcon

All states in program are dumb dont have any manpower technology to run it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Super Falcon said:


> All states in program are dumb dont have any manpower technology to run it


@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 
Prove this fool wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Philip the Arab said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> Prove this fool wrong...


Dont show old achievements of muslims plz talk what are they achieved today nonthing

And u r the biiggest fool who mix the things here what i was saying u were taking it personally fact wont change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furious

Philip the Arab said:


> Because of Pan-Arabism and Arab unity. Do Christians have unity? No, there is White unity and Black unity. We Arabs want to be independent from foreign nations, Muslim and non-Muslim.
> 
> Arabs already have satelitte manufacutirng capabilities, we are in need of a carrier rocket mostly. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KhalifaSat


ISRO has launched many satellites for arab nations. I think ISRO can easily collaborate and help the Arab space program as its technology is cheap and effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Why was @Philip the Arab banned again? What is going on?



Furious said:


> ISRO has launched many satellites for arab nations. I think ISRO can easily collaborate and help the Arab space program as its technology is cheap and effective.



I think that there is a degree of cooperation already. At least with UAE. ISRO would definitely be one of the possible options and future partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EpiiC

Super Falcon said:


> All states in program are dumb dont have any manpower technology to run it


http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/average-iq-by-country/

UAE and KSA average IQ 84....... Qatar 78.......... Filthy rich Arab countries have 3rd world extremely low IQ..... Pak is extremely poor country but KSA/UAE/QATAR have all the wealth in the world to educate their population yet still "dumb", its insane ....


----------



## Saddam Hussein

EpiiC said:


> http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/average-iq-by-country/
> 
> UAE and KSA average IQ 84....... Qatar 78.......... Filthy rich Arab countries have 3rd world extremely low IQ..... Pak is extremely poor country but KSA/UAE/QATAR have all the wealth in the world to educate their population yet still "dumb", its insane ....



I am made of very high IQ (520), I can build a spaceship for you all so don't worry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> I am made of very high IQ (520), I can build a spaceship for you all so don't worry



Retarded Indian false flagger. Ironic as Arabs have a higher IQ (according to that useless data) than Indians, Pakistanis, South Asians and vast majority of all Muslims.

No need to mention who created the first and most influential civilizations in the world and dominated science for millennia upon millennia until not very long ago (Islamic Golden Age).

Today Arab nations such as KSA have the highest ranked universities in the Muslim world, the highest number of complex scientific papers written and the highest number of patents per capita.

Even, as I proved in this thread, helped and contributed to Chinese moon missions to mention a few things despite not many years of experience. 

Besides international IQ tests have never been conducted in the Arab world on even a small scale, so IQ's are unknown. This guy does not understand the concept of IQ or intelligence either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Nice to see a Muslim Space 'Program'. We should aim to establish Muslim Space Station and Muslim Colony on Moon by 2030.

@OsmanAli98 you wanna go settle there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Based on economy, population, landmass, potential, opportunities, historical legacy (imperial past, cradle of civilization etc.), historical scientific output, it is in fact criminal to see that Arab states are not up there with the best of the best.

All it would have taken would be to create a joint space program long ago and allocated just 1% of the overall GDP for it from each of the 20+ Arab countries. 10.000's of Arab engineers home and abroad. Manpower is not lacking.

Political will and being able to cooperate with already established space powers. Countries like KSA, UAE, Egypt etc. can only do so much on their own.

This requires a genuine joint cooperation. Not only in regards to space cooperation but cooperation of any kind.

Saudi Arabian, Iraqi, Emirati, Jordanian, Syrian, Palestinian, Omani, Emirati, Qatari, Kuwaiti, Bahraini, Omani, Yemeni, Lebanese, Libyan, Tunisian, Algerian, Moroccan, Mauritanian, Comoran etc. engineers and scientists should all work jointly together on an pan-Arab space program (not only space program) whose achievements would be shared by every Arab country for the common benefit of all. No matter if Arab country x or y spends more money/contributes more than Arab country z or q. It should not be that difficult if sane people had a say.

The huge Arab diaspora should also be somehow involved and encouraged to help such a joint space program.

*So having that in mind, this is a tremendously positive step in the right direction. 
*
Related news:

*PHOTOS: Saudi Arabia, China successfully launch space mission to the moon*






The joint mission came following Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman’s visit to China in May 2017 where a memorandum of understanding was signed between both countries. (SPA)

SPA, Riyadh
Friday, 15 June 2018

Saudi Arabia, represented by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), has achieved new heights in the region and in the Islamic world by succeeding in taking satellite images using Saudi systems for exploration and surveillance of the moon as part of a joint space mission with China.

On Sunday, May 20th, efforts in this regard by both countries resulted in the launch of the space mission, Zhang E4, from the city of Xichang to reach the moon.

The joint mission came following Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman’s visit to China in May 2017 where a memorandum of understanding was signed between both countries. It also comes in accordance with the culture of research, development and innovation at KACST, emanating the kingdom’s Vision 2030.








Three satellites were launched as part of the space mission to orbit the moon and carry out several experiments and research. The goal was to place one of the satellites in orbit beyond ‘Lagrange Point L2’ to form a communication network with Earth. The dark side of the moon does not face Earth, making it difficult to communicate except if a satellite existed there.

A series of photos were taken, the first on the fifth of June from a height of 1598 kilometers from the surface of the moon. The picture of the earth and the moon was taken together using the Saudi remote sensing system ‘Lunang Giang’ fixed on the satellite, where the globe was filmed in addition to several craters from the moon’s surface.

The President of KACST Prince Turki bin Saud bin Mohammed stressed the importance of the Saudi institution’s participation in this major international event, which will support its efforts in developing satellite technologies and use them in various fields, like remote sensing and space communications.

He added that on this mission, they are working on collecting more data from the surface of the moon.






Last Update: Friday, 15 June 2018 KSA 08:14 - GMT 05:14

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/bu...ssfully-launch-space-mission-to-the-moon.html

Great news and another sign of the close and constantly improving Saudi Arabia (Arab) and China (Chinese) ties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007400255594418176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007451416812666880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007658507104149504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007464560717127680
In other news:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

During Putin's visit to KSA this week, KSA signed an agreement with Roscosmos to launch satellites from KSA and for Saudi Arabian astronauts to undergo training in Russia.

https://english.mubasher.info/news/3544419/Saudi-Space-Agency-pens-deal-with-Russia-s-Roscosmos

https://www.rt.com/business/470914-russia-saudi-cooperation-agreements/

http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/R...tellite_into_orbit_from_Saudi_Arabia_999.html


----------



## Saddam Hussein

We need to brainwash our Arab youth with pan-Arabism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> We need to brainwash our Arab youth with pan-Arabism



No brainwashing and not the old-fashioned political "pan-Arabism".

Every Arab child in every Arab country should be taught about what it means to be an Arab patriot, aside from being a patriot towards your own homeland.

An Arab patriot for me is an Arab who wishes the best for the Arab nation (Arab world) and the Arab people and each individual Arab country. Things that all of us can agree on irrespective of religion and political ideology. Which are things such as security, prosperity, economic, educational and scientific progress, respect for the Arab civilization, culture, heritage, traditions, language (dialects included), Islam (for us Arab Muslims), Christianity (Arab Christians) and even Judaism for the few remaining Arab Jews. A respect for our diversity as a people and civilization too. Support for our territorial integrity. Calling out failed dictatorships/failed policies from state institutions/religious figures etc. that are working against our people's interests.

To put it simply, every Arab, regardless of sect, nationality and political views, should understand once and for all, that any instability/misery in the Arab world and region (once again the Arab world is geographically connected, you can walk from Oman to Morocco on foot) will hurt him and his country and that positive cooperation on every front on the other hand, serves our interests.

For the above to occur people need to become more educated by large, know their own history and that of the region, stop being divided by pathetic things internally and externally and stop being played out against each other.

Not studied Gaddafi's ideology at all and for all I know he was a crazy dictator and a bad leader, don't agree with everything he did/said, but this speech (at least a lot of it) from 30+ years ago is right in many ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> No brainwashing and not the old-fashioned political "pan-Arabism".
> 
> Every Arab child in every Arab country should be taught about what it means to be an Arab patriot, aside from being a patriot towards your own homeland.
> 
> An Arab patriot for me is an Arab who wishes the best for the Arab nation (Arab world) and the Arab people and each individual Arab country. Things that all of us can agree on irrespective of religion and political ideology. Which are things such as security, prosperity, economic, educational and scientific progress, respect for the Arab civilization, culture, heritage, traditions, language (dialects included), Islam (for us Arab Muslims), Christianity (Arab Christians) and even Judaism for the few remaining Arab Jews. A respect for our diversity as a people and civilization too. Support for our territorial integrity. Calling out failed dictatorships/failed policies from state institutions/religious figures etc. that are working against our people's interests.
> 
> To put it simply, every Arab, regardless of sect, nationality and political views, should understand once and for all, that any instability/misery in the Arab world and region (once again the Arab world is geographically connected, you can walk from Oman to Morocco on foot) will hurt him and his country and that positive cooperation on every front on the other hand, serves our interests.
> 
> For the above to occur people need to become more educated by large, know their own history and that of the region, stop being divided by pathetic things internally and externally and stop being played out against each other.
> 
> Not studied Gaddafi's ideology at all and for all I know he was a crazy dictator and a bad leader, don't agree with everything he did/said, but this speech (at least a lot of it) from 30+ years ago is right in many ways.



The socialist organisations that proclaim and function on pan-Arabism are outdated ideologies, they indeed do not work. We need capitalist societies with close pan-Arab integration. We will always have liberals and conservatives in the Arab world, personally identifying as a nationalist and I am sure you are the same we need to strengthen our camp as to me it seems pan-Arabism has taken many hits in the last decades. Seeing fellow Iraqis curse and bash other Arabs I am not sure what they rather seek as Iraq alone can never be that powerful given its limitation in size and population, and that applies to the other states as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> The socialist organisations that proclaim and function on pan-Arabism are outdated ideologies, they indeed do not work. We need capitalist societies with close pan-Arab integration. We will always have liberals and conservatives in the Arab world, personally identifying as a nationalist and I am sure you are the same we need to strengthen our camp as to me it seems pan-Arabism has taken many hits in the last decades. Seeing fellow Iraqis curse and bash other Arabs I am not sure what they rather seek as Iraq alone can never be that powerful given its limitation in size and population, and that applies to the other states as well.



I am not a socialist but in an utopia I would be in favor of dividing the wealth of the Arab nation as equally as possible because every Arab child should have the opportunity to have the basic necessities and have the same opportunities as wealthy ones because each child is precious and each child can be a future engineer, doctor, lawyer, scientist, soldier etc. Think about how many talents were lost to senseless wars, conflicts, terrorism, neglect, poverty etc.

I prefer to call myself an Arab patriot because unfortunately most Arabs and non-Arabs in 2019, when you mention Arab nationalism, will stupidly only think about the socialist Pan-Arab ideology while forgetting that Arabs were united into the same empires, caliphates, kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms, imamates long before that (even pre-Islamic times if we focus on Semitic history) and had a clear idea of their identity and geography for millennia.

This is why it was so easy for the Semitic areas of the Arab world to be Arabized at the advent of Islam, Arabia included, much like prior to Arabic we had other Semitic lingua francas such as Aramaic that was spoken all over from Yemen to Iraq to Syria to Egypt and far beyond as a language of communication between various Semitic speaking peoples in the geography.

Unfortunately the problem is that the rulers/state institutions ruling each 20 + Arab country, has adopted European nationalism/worship of the nation state which is in many ways unnatural for Arab and non-European countries/civilizations in the sense that Europe was/is extremely diverse ethnically and linguistically (just in countries such as France and Spain alone you have tons of various ethnic groups who used to/to this day have their own languages although strong central states have created strong countries where most people just identify with their nationality despite having different ethnic and linguistic and geographic backgrounds) unlike the Arab world which was dominated by very similar cultures overall. This is the case to this day in the Arab world even though we can talk about each region having their distinct history, even each region, each city and each village and later each tribe, clean, family and whatever, dialects, Berber minorities and other minorities all of them closely related to begin with and sharing more similarities (much more) than differences.

Yet the Arab world is much more divided, politically, people to people (borders closed, little cooperation between states etc.) today than say Europe with almost 100 different countries and 100's of ethnic groups and 100's of very different languages.

That is largely due to the destruction of WW2 and Europeans figuring out that being at war 24/7 might not be the best idea and that unity is the way forward even if you don't see Slavic, Germanic etc. people uniting into 1 single country or even a federal state. Due to the worship of the nation state as I alluded to and history of strong nation states in Europe. To begin with the modern day nation state is a European construct in many ways.

Arabs, unfortunately, have not yet reached that stage yet. Not even in war torn countries like Yemen, Syria etc. Even in Iraq the public is divided due to the pathetic 2003 conception and sectarianism in politics, while a country like Iraq, hurt and attacked so much by outsiders in recent decades and bad internal leadership, should be the first country in the Arab world to unite 100%. Same story with Yemen.

That is because people are incapable of solving disagreements as they should be solved. It is either my way or the highway. Totalitarian regimes are not helping either. Any dissent or thinking outside of the box is crushed/denied. The GCC/Qatar split, people who called (sensible thing) for talks and for that pathetic conflict to be solved peacefully, were targeted indirectly or directly in both camps.

Look at Iraq, there is this Barzanistan cancer that steals the money of Iraq and the Iraqi nation and people, yet we have fools in Baghdad fighting for power among each other and weakening each other and corrupt politicians. While patriot sons are dying on the battlefield.

Off-topic but a lot needs to be corrected. Arabs (especially our young generation and even younger people) need to look at the mistakes of their parents and grandparents and not repeat them.

Actually I suggest to watch that Gaddafi video, he mentioned a lot of almost prophetic statements that later turned out to be truth. The most important message of his speech is that of unity and it is hard to disagree with that even if you are the type of Arab who refuses to recognizing that you share a lot (most in fact) with fellow Arabs and only cares about his own country, sect and those that agree with you only. A sad existence IMO and like shooting yourself in the foot for those so-called patriots because as you wrote, no single Arab country (deliberately if you ask me) is strong enough to lead the entire Arab world and shape it. This requires joint cooperation with everyone participating and it should not be that impossible at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

That was indeed a great and prescient speech by Gaddafi.

The biggest message he delivers is one of resistance (to colonial outsider powers). Look at the region today and ask yourself who is (proudly) in the 'axis of resistance' and who invites and has best relations with these colonial outsider powers (and Israel). Gaddafi would be rolling in his grave seeing today's Egypt in particular become a pathetic vassal state to the US and Israel.

Outside powers don't want any group to become strong and independent in the region. They were happy to be friends with Gaddfi but then killed him when he got too big for his boots. They were happy to be best friends with Saddam when he was gassing Kurds and Iranians, but when he became too powerful in the Arab world they killed him too. They were happy to be best friends with the Shah until he defied the U.S.' instructions to keep Iran as a weak and dependent vassal state.

The sooner some of the Arab countries of the region learn this lesson the better.

MBS has a great opportunity but I see fundamentally an incompetent and uncharismatic charlatan with no pride or dignity. He is no Gaddafi, Saddam or Khomeini. His fanboys can trot out the usual propaganda about how KSA is becoming self sufficient in everything and has great ties with Russia and China and will be a regional superpower soon etc, but the reality is that as soon as he changes his tune the US will do to him the same as they did to the others. Other Arab centres are not any better: Egypt is a disaster not even worth talking about, Iraq is very divided and corrupt to the core, NATO destroyed Libya, Syria is destroyed. MBZ in UAE is probably the most competent of the bunch but the UAE is too small and insignificant and has shown no real desire to lead the Arab world.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184728769225003008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184729355022458880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183808684511641601
Fantastic news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185215319998193664


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Rumors of the Space Agency’s budget for next year doubling. Welcome news. Quite a few updates in recent months but sadly on the phone.

UAE means business as well.

Example of the many recent developments.

https://spacewatch.global/2019/12/uaes-mbrsc-launches-second-round-of-astronaut-applications/


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*Arab Space Agency is in the works, official confirms*
Sarwat Nasir/Dubai
Filed on November 17, 2019 | Last updated on November 17, 2019 at 11.26 pm






*In March, the UAE launched the Arab Space Cooperation Group, which includes partnership of 13 Arab countries.*

The UAE is working towards developing an 'Arab Space Agency', similar to the European Space Agency (ESA) where a number of countries work together in space-related activities.

The director-general of the UAE Space Agency, Dr Mohammed Al Ahbabi, told _Khaleej Times_ that the agency is a work in progress. It is the long-term goal, he said.

In March, the UAE launched the Arab Space Cooperation Group, which includes partnership of 13 Arab countries. Their first joint project includes building the 813 satellite, which is being funded by the UAE.

Some of these countries include Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait.

"Right now, it's a pre-space agency. It's a group where you bring together the space experts and leaders in the region together. Then they debate, exchange ideas, complement each other, and work on projects together. This is a seed for a bigger initiative, such as an Arab space agency - similar to the ESA and African Space Agency.
*
But we don't want to jump, and we have to walk before we run," said Dr Al Ahbabi on the sidelines of the Dubai Airshow.*

"We are on the right track and we are building on the best practices and learning from others when they formed this cooperation. It will initiate different space activities, but it will enhance and benefit the region, rather than everyone working alone because space requires cooperation, otherwise it's hard."

Formed in 1975, the ESA has 22 countries as members and has launched massive satellite projects by working together.

The Arab Space Cooperation group will be holding its second meeting on the sidelines of the airshow.

They'll be discussing the plans they initiated this year, as well as further building and enhancing space activities in the region.
*
"We will also discuss the UAE initiative to fund a satellite, to serve the Arab region, and become a platform for the Arab engineers and scientists to work together," he said.*

The UAE is on a mission to empower the Arab region in space-related activities. The country's first astronauts, Hazzaa AlMansoori and Sultan AlNeyadi, are soon going on a regional tour to educate other Arabs and increase interest in this field.

The UAE Space Agency has also been working closely with Bahrain to develop their space programme, with a collaboration deal signed last year.

https://www.khaleejtimes.com/uae/dubai/arab-space-agency-is-in-the-works-official-confirms

Need everyone onboard.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196045393055887364

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204377391013023751

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196816625909075969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203323547424362497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inspector Spacetime

Philip the Arab said:


> How? I have had this belief from my own views. In the modern world religion is irrelevant.


In the modern world, nationalism is what causes wars and strife. Even terror groups like ISIS are nationalistic in nature even though they claim it to be religious. Matter of fact, if you were to analyze all terror groups in the world, they always have the same propaganda and recruitment styles, tactics, etc. Only difference is the details in their ideologies, one claims to be religiously motivated, the other claims to be nationalistically motivated while another claims marxism, communism, etc. But once analyzed you realize they are all exactly the same with differences in the details. Basically they are the different sides of the same coin.

Here is an article comparing white terrorism with ISIS: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/world/americas/terrorism-white-nationalist-supremacy-isis.html
You wouldn't have guessed it at first glance, but the similarities are no coincidence. This is how extremism (whether it's ethnic, national, religion or whatever) works on the human psyche. Fanaticism which isn't as extreme has a similar effect. At the very least, it alienates oneself from other. Especially those that don't identify with said nation, ethnicity, religion, but it even alienates those that are of the same ethnicity etc simply due to the fact that they don't agree with the ideals/policies/behaviors that come with that particular group think.

Throughout history, if many wars were to be analyzed, the conclusion is that most wars started due to nationalistic interests and motives. WW1, WW2, War in the Balkan's, etc. The war in Iraq, the lie was about WMD, but the actual motive was for American interests (securing oil) which is a nationalistic notion.

@Philip the Arab , I want you to understand one thing. If some intelligence chief at the CIA or some other country wishes to cause a war or some form of stryfe within another country or region, for whatever reason. The first thing he would do is support and encourage the nationalistic groups within the country. And dig further for other ideological groups and support them as well. The more juxtaposed they are, the better and the more he would support both sides (without them knowing of course). And keep provoking them against each other so the country or region destroys itself from the inside. So he can he can get after his own interests, or if he is that evil just sit back and watch the country burn.

Iraq is an example of this, various groups have been provoked against each other for years now and we have lost so many of our brethren due to this. All because some foreign powers pitted various proxy groups against each other for their own interests.
I am Turkish myself, and in Turkey they pitted various groups against each other, leftists vs rightists, seculars vs conservatives, Turks vs Kurds, etc. all in order to destabilize the country so that it can't focus on country development and pave a foreign country to go after whatever interests and objectives it has, whether it was regime change or some other objective. In the 80's, right vs left was a real issue which ended in a military coup. Both these right as well as leftist groups didn't do Turkey any favors either. As they only contributed to the polarization of the country, which started back in the 70's. In the late 70's the violence got more widespread. This gave the junta an argument to justify the coup back in the day. The CIA chief at the time was famously quoted as saying "Our boys have done it". Referring to the Junta. Years later we learned that it was the Junta themselves that shot at both the leftist as well as the rightist gathering places in order to cause strife among them and let the violence fan out.
I see similar trends in many other countries in the world, from the recent history of Indonesia, Brazil, almost all South-American countries, countries from the African continent, Eastern Europe, etc. It is still happening today in many countries.
Iran was a democratic country until the west intervened because the leadership of Iran at the time was nationalizing the natural resources of the country. So they destabilized the country and a regime change happened. The Shah came to power, but after a while the people of Iran got fed up with him and ousted him from power, this led the way to the current regime Iran has right now.
King Faisal of KSA, he refused to sell oil to the west for a while. He got shot and killed by his nephew. I'm sure his nephew got incentivized or otherwise persuaded to do so by some foreign power, but don't quote me on this. My knowledge about this incident is limited, I'm sure you can do better research from Arabic sources as to what exactly happened here.

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with loving your country. Imagine you have a small pet, like a little bird. You love this bird too much that you smother it in your hands to the point that it dies. That is what these ideologies are. Nationalists from any country (doesn't matter which one) have the most nonsensical things to say, and you know that if they had their way within country policy, it would definitely lead them to war or some other disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215344758991794176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219617458274873346

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219628258221862913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221802560908152832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221803619781173248


----------



## aziqbal

Yeah ok 

and NASA supply’s all the parts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

aziqbal said:


> Yeah ok
> 
> and NASA supply’s all the parts



I know that trolling and PDF has become a widespread pandemic of late but I kindly recommend you to read this thread. You might actually gain some knowledge in the process.

*Satellites of Saudi Arabia*

Home
Spacecraft by country





Satellites of Saudi Arabia

Communication
Earth observation
Science, Technology & Education
Communication Arabsat

Arabsat 1A, 1B, 1C [Spacebus-1000]
Arabsat 1D [HS-376]
Arabsat 1E [HS-376]
Arabsat 2A, 2B [Spacebus-3000A]
Arabsat 2C (Badr C) [HS-601HP]
Arabsat 2D (Badr 2) [Eurostar-2000+]
Arabsat 3A (Badr 3) [Spacebus-3000B2]
Arabsat 4A, 4AR, 4B (Badr 1, 6, 4) [Eurostar-2000+]
Arabsat 5A [Eurostar-3000]
Arabsat 5B (Badr 5) [Eurostar-3000]
Arabsat 5C [Eurostar-3000]
Arabsat 6A [LM-2100]
Arabsat 6B (Badr 7) [Eurostar-3000]
Arabsat 6D
Arabsat 6E
KACST Space Research Institute

SaudiComsat 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
Earth Observation KACST

Saudisat 2
Saudisat 3
Saudisat 5A, 5B
WorldView-Scout 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
Science, Technology & Education General / Multi discipline

Saudisat 1a, 1b, 1c
Saudisat 2
Saudisat 3
Saudisat 4
Saudisat 5A, 5B

https://space.skyrocket.de/directories/sat_c_saudiarabia.htm

https://space.skyrocket.de/directories/sat_c.htm

For those interested in seeing the number of Arab satellites in orbit or Arab satellites that were once in orbit many years/decades ago.

@The SC

Do you agree with what some highly respected Arab contributors online are saying about KSA's most likely existing ability (de facto) to put a satellite into space using our existing ballistic missiles and existing missile force (RSSMF) courtesy of the Chinese, Ukrainian and most likely Pakistani cooperation? What is holding the leadership back, you think? Possible political pressure, can't think of anything else, given the secrecy of our ballistic missile program and already existing arsenal.

*Saudi Arabia to launch 16th satellite into space*




1 / 3




2 / 3




3 / 3
Updated 06 February 2019
RUBA OBAID
AMEERA ABID
DEEMA AL-KHUDAIR
February 05, 2019 01:27


*King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology, Lockheed Martin collaborated to manufacture SGS-1*
JEDDAH: The Kingdom will launch its 16th satellite into space on Tuesday: The Saudi Geostationary Satellite 1 (SGS-1).
It will provide telecommunications capabilities, stronger internet connectivity, TV and secure communications in the Middle East, North Africa and Europe.
Developed by a team from King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), it will be launched in French Guiana by Arianespace, which provides launch services for all types of satellites.




KACST, a government institution that supports and enhances applied research, collaborated with Lockheed Martin to manufacture the SGS-1.
The institution has so far launched 15 satellites into the low Earth orbit, said the SGS-1 program director from KACST, Dr. Badr Al-Suwaidan.
KACST has collaborated with China in the Chang’e 4 mission to explore the far side of the moon; provided advanced services for remote-sensing systems; and participated in the launch of an advanced system for maritime monitoring and tracking with satellite data, which includes daily coverage of 30,000 vessels worldwide.
Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that is engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems and services. Its relationship with Saudi Arabia began in 1965.
“Our goal is to deliver advanced technology and security solutions to the Saudi government and commercial sector in support of Vision 2030,” said Chief Executive for Lockheed Martin Saudi Arabia Joseph Rank.
The SGS-1 was manufactured, tested and operated with the participation of Saudi engineers and scientists.
The agreement of the launch service between Arianespace, Arabsat and KACST was announced in 2015.
In 2018, Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman oversaw manufacturing stages during his visit to Lockheed Martin’s San Francisco headquarters.
During this visit, the crown prince signed the final piece that was to be placed on the SGS-1 before its launch, with the words: “Above the highest clouds.”
The satellite will be launched by the Guiana Space Centre, which is located in French Guiana because it is near the equator; it has a small population; and it is not prone to natural disasters. The vehicle that will launch the satellite is the European Ariane 5.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092578481815388160
The SGS-1 “provides secure satellite communication on the Ka-band for the government of Saudi Arabia. It provides 35 gigabits per second,” said Al-Suwaidan, hailing “a new era.”
The Ka-band allows for higher bandwidth communication, supporting greater frequency reuse in geographically isolated spots.
Spot beams are satellite signals that are concentrated in power so that they cover a limited geographic area.
Spot beams are used so that only Earth-based stations in a particular area can properly receive the satellite signal.
“The program includes technology transfer for more than 15 engineers trained and certified by the manufacturer Lockheed Martin,” said Al-Suwaidan.
There will be more “space achievements under the new Saudi space authorities,” and under “the leadership of the first Arab astronaut, Prince Sultan bin Salman,” Al-Suwaidan added.
The SGS-1 was assembled at Lockheed Martin’s facilities in Denver, Colorado and Sunnyvale, California. In Sunnyvale, it underwent critical environmental testing.
“We had a very accommodating and smooth launch campaign thanks to the team from KACST, Arabsat and Lockheed Martin. We’re ready for the launch,” said Al-Suwaidan. “We’re grateful for the collaboration and service provided by Arianespace.”
The SGS-1 will be the 46th Lockheed Martin satellite to be launched by Arianespace. The launcher’s main stage will splash down in the Gulf of Guinea.
Thierry Fahem, the SGS-1 program director from Arianespace, wished the satellite “a long life.”

https://www.arabnews.com/node/1447201/saudi-arabia

*Saudi Arabia’s Arabsat 6A Satellite Successfully Launched from Florida*
Arabsat 6A is a high-capacity telecommunications satellite that will deliver television, radio, Internet, and mobile communications to customers in the Middle East, Africa, and Europe

Dr. Shaul Shay | 14/04/2019 



Send to a friend
A+A-Size
Share on
Share on




A SpaceX Falcon Heavy rocket carrying the Arabsat 6A satellite lifts off from Cape Canaveral (Photo: AP)

Saudi Arabia has launched Arabsat 6A telecommunications satellite on April 12, 2019. The satellite was launched on board a SpaceX Falcon Heavy rocket from NASA’s Kennedy Space Station in Florida.

The Lockheed Martin-built Arabsat 6A Satellite is a high-capacity telecommunications satellite that will deliver television, radio, Internet, and mobile communications to customers in the Middle East, Africa, and Europe.


Saudi Arabia has boosted efforts to expand its space program through the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST). Riyadh has long-term space ambitions and relies on the support of the United States, France, China, and Russia.

The SGS-1

The first Saudi satellite for communications (SGS-1) was launched On February 5, 2019. The operation was carried out by Arianespace.The satellite was launched from the Guiana Space Center on an Ariane 5 rocket, which also carried into orbit the GSAT-31 satellite for the Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO), as well as the Hellas Sat 4 (HS-4). GSAT-31 and SGS-1-HS-4 are designed to operate for at least 15 years, Arianespace representatives said.

A team from the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology developed the satellite in collaboration with Lockheed Martin. The SGS-1, which is the first satellite of its kind to be owned by the Kingdom, was developed to provide secure communications, internet connectivity and television signal across the region.

The Saudi communications satellite employs hybrid (electric and chemical) propelling systems which have helped to reduce the satellite’s weight while increasing its life expectancy. It weighs 6.5 tons and has a life expectancy of over 20 years. It also uses advanced technologies enabling it to provide highly secured and anti-interference telecommunications.

Executive Vice President of Lockheed Martin International, Richard Edwards, lauded his company’s strategic partnership with Riyadh, saying: “The successful launch is a first step in our unique partnership with KACST and Saudi Arabia, which is established on innovation, science, technology and human resources development.”

Sat 5A and Sat 5B

On December 7, 2018, the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology announced the successful launch of the Saudi Sat 5A and Saudi Sat 5B satellites on board the Long March 2D space rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center of the People’s Republic of China.

The two satellites provide government agencies with high-resolution satellite images similar to those in developed countries for use in various fields. The two satellites are managed and operated from an advanced control station located at the KACST headquarters.

Saudi expertise and competencies working in the field of satellite industry and development manufactured and tested the two high-accuracy remote-sensing reconnaissance satellites in accordance with the international standards in KACST laboratories.

Summary

The launch of the new satellite comes as part of the Kingdom’s Vision 2030 aiming to localize strategic technologies. The Kingdom seeks, through the space and aeronautical technology program, to achieve regional leadership in this vital sector relying on its preeminent position and vital capabilities that will allow the country to obtain its objective.

The Saudi Arabian Vision 2030 is the roadmap for this effort, and creating a high-technology research and industrial sector – such as space and satellite programs – is an important priority for Riyadh.

King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology has already launched 16 Saudi satellites between 2000 and 2019. It also participated in the implementation of scientific experiments in outer space in cooperation with the US space agency (NASA) and Stanford University on board the satellite Saudi Sat 4 in 2014. KACST also participated in the exploration mission of “Changi 4” Satellite with China.



[Sources: Arab News, The National, Space.com, Asharq Al Awsat, Al Arabiya]

https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/38128

I know that the leadership does not want to risk alienating superpowers and turning into a sanctioned/pariah state but at times I would like that just for the sake of a more "bombastic/public" display of strategic weapons and projects. Everything is so secretive. Rightfully so but you get the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I know that trolling and PDF has become a widespread pandemic of late but I kindly recommend you to read this thread. You might actually gain some knowledge in the process.
> 
> *Satellites of Saudi Arabia*
> 
> Home
> Spacecraft by country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellites of Saudi Arabia
> 
> Communication
> Earth observation
> Science, Technology & Education
> Communication Arabsat
> 
> Arabsat 1A, 1B, 1C [Spacebus-1000]
> Arabsat 1D [HS-376]
> Arabsat 1E [HS-376]
> Arabsat 2A, 2B [Spacebus-3000A]
> Arabsat 2C (Badr C) [HS-601HP]
> Arabsat 2D (Badr 2) [Eurostar-2000+]
> Arabsat 3A (Badr 3) [Spacebus-3000B2]
> Arabsat 4A, 4AR, 4B (Badr 1, 6, 4) [Eurostar-2000+]
> Arabsat 5A [Eurostar-3000]
> Arabsat 5B (Badr 5) [Eurostar-3000]
> Arabsat 5C [Eurostar-3000]
> Arabsat 6A [LM-2100]
> Arabsat 6B (Badr 7) [Eurostar-3000]
> Arabsat 6D
> Arabsat 6E
> KACST Space Research Institute
> 
> SaudiComsat 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
> Earth Observation KACST
> 
> Saudisat 2
> Saudisat 3
> Saudisat 5A, 5B
> WorldView-Scout 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
> Science, Technology & Education General / Multi discipline
> 
> Saudisat 1a, 1b, 1c
> Saudisat 2
> Saudisat 3
> Saudisat 4
> Saudisat 5A, 5B
> 
> https://space.skyrocket.de/directories/sat_c_saudiarabia.htm
> 
> https://space.skyrocket.de/directories/sat_c.htm
> 
> For those interested in seeing the number of Arab satellites in orbit or Arab satellites that were once in orbit many years/decades ago.
> 
> @The SC
> 
> Do you agree with what some highly respected Arab contributors online are saying about KSA's most likely existing ability (de facto) to put a satellite into space using our existing ballistic missiles and existing missile force (RSSMF) courtesy of the Chinese, Ukrainian and most likely Pakistani cooperation? What is holding the leadership back, you think? Possible political pressure, can't think of anything else, given the secrecy of our ballistic missile program and already existing arsenal.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia to launch 16th satellite into space*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 / 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 / 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 / 3
> Updated 06 February 2019
> RUBA OBAID
> AMEERA ABID
> DEEMA AL-KHUDAIR
> February 05, 2019 01:27
> 
> 
> *King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology, Lockheed Martin collaborated to manufacture SGS-1*
> JEDDAH: The Kingdom will launch its 16th satellite into space on Tuesday: The Saudi Geostationary Satellite 1 (SGS-1).
> It will provide telecommunications capabilities, stronger internet connectivity, TV and secure communications in the Middle East, North Africa and Europe.
> Developed by a team from King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), it will be launched in French Guiana by Arianespace, which provides launch services for all types of satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KACST, a government institution that supports and enhances applied research, collaborated with Lockheed Martin to manufacture the SGS-1.
> The institution has so far launched 15 satellites into the low Earth orbit, said the SGS-1 program director from KACST, Dr. Badr Al-Suwaidan.
> KACST has collaborated with China in the Chang’e 4 mission to explore the far side of the moon; provided advanced services for remote-sensing systems; and participated in the launch of an advanced system for maritime monitoring and tracking with satellite data, which includes daily coverage of 30,000 vessels worldwide.
> Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that is engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems and services. Its relationship with Saudi Arabia began in 1965.
> “Our goal is to deliver advanced technology and security solutions to the Saudi government and commercial sector in support of Vision 2030,” said Chief Executive for Lockheed Martin Saudi Arabia Joseph Rank.
> The SGS-1 was manufactured, tested and operated with the participation of Saudi engineers and scientists.
> The agreement of the launch service between Arianespace, Arabsat and KACST was announced in 2015.
> In 2018, Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman oversaw manufacturing stages during his visit to Lockheed Martin’s San Francisco headquarters.
> During this visit, the crown prince signed the final piece that was to be placed on the SGS-1 before its launch, with the words: “Above the highest clouds.”
> The satellite will be launched by the Guiana Space Centre, which is located in French Guiana because it is near the equator; it has a small population; and it is not prone to natural disasters. The vehicle that will launch the satellite is the European Ariane 5.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092578481815388160
> The SGS-1 “provides secure satellite communication on the Ka-band for the government of Saudi Arabia. It provides 35 gigabits per second,” said Al-Suwaidan, hailing “a new era.”
> The Ka-band allows for higher bandwidth communication, supporting greater frequency reuse in geographically isolated spots.
> Spot beams are satellite signals that are concentrated in power so that they cover a limited geographic area.
> Spot beams are used so that only Earth-based stations in a particular area can properly receive the satellite signal.
> “The program includes technology transfer for more than 15 engineers trained and certified by the manufacturer Lockheed Martin,” said Al-Suwaidan.
> There will be more “space achievements under the new Saudi space authorities,” and under “the leadership of the first Arab astronaut, Prince Sultan bin Salman,” Al-Suwaidan added.
> The SGS-1 was assembled at Lockheed Martin’s facilities in Denver, Colorado and Sunnyvale, California. In Sunnyvale, it underwent critical environmental testing.
> “We had a very accommodating and smooth launch campaign thanks to the team from KACST, Arabsat and Lockheed Martin. We’re ready for the launch,” said Al-Suwaidan. “We’re grateful for the collaboration and service provided by Arianespace.”
> The SGS-1 will be the 46th Lockheed Martin satellite to be launched by Arianespace. The launcher’s main stage will splash down in the Gulf of Guinea.
> Thierry Fahem, the SGS-1 program director from Arianespace, wished the satellite “a long life.”
> 
> https://www.arabnews.com/node/1447201/saudi-arabia
> 
> *Saudi Arabia’s Arabsat 6A Satellite Successfully Launched from Florida*
> Arabsat 6A is a high-capacity telecommunications satellite that will deliver television, radio, Internet, and mobile communications to customers in the Middle East, Africa, and Europe
> 
> Dr. Shaul Shay | 14/04/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Send to a friend
> A+A-Size
> Share on
> Share on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A SpaceX Falcon Heavy rocket carrying the Arabsat 6A satellite lifts off from Cape Canaveral (Photo: AP)
> 
> Saudi Arabia has launched Arabsat 6A telecommunications satellite on April 12, 2019. The satellite was launched on board a SpaceX Falcon Heavy rocket from NASA’s Kennedy Space Station in Florida.
> 
> The Lockheed Martin-built Arabsat 6A Satellite is a high-capacity telecommunications satellite that will deliver television, radio, Internet, and mobile communications to customers in the Middle East, Africa, and Europe.
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia has boosted efforts to expand its space program through the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST). Riyadh has long-term space ambitions and relies on the support of the United States, France, China, and Russia.
> 
> The SGS-1
> 
> The first Saudi satellite for communications (SGS-1) was launched On February 5, 2019. The operation was carried out by Arianespace.The satellite was launched from the Guiana Space Center on an Ariane 5 rocket, which also carried into orbit the GSAT-31 satellite for the Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO), as well as the Hellas Sat 4 (HS-4). GSAT-31 and SGS-1-HS-4 are designed to operate for at least 15 years, Arianespace representatives said.
> 
> A team from the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology developed the satellite in collaboration with Lockheed Martin. The SGS-1, which is the first satellite of its kind to be owned by the Kingdom, was developed to provide secure communications, internet connectivity and television signal across the region.
> 
> The Saudi communications satellite employs hybrid (electric and chemical) propelling systems which have helped to reduce the satellite’s weight while increasing its life expectancy. It weighs 6.5 tons and has a life expectancy of over 20 years. It also uses advanced technologies enabling it to provide highly secured and anti-interference telecommunications.
> 
> Executive Vice President of Lockheed Martin International, Richard Edwards, lauded his company’s strategic partnership with Riyadh, saying: “The successful launch is a first step in our unique partnership with KACST and Saudi Arabia, which is established on innovation, science, technology and human resources development.”
> 
> Sat 5A and Sat 5B
> 
> On December 7, 2018, the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology announced the successful launch of the Saudi Sat 5A and Saudi Sat 5B satellites on board the Long March 2D space rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center of the People’s Republic of China.
> 
> The two satellites provide government agencies with high-resolution satellite images similar to those in developed countries for use in various fields. The two satellites are managed and operated from an advanced control station located at the KACST headquarters.
> 
> Saudi expertise and competencies working in the field of satellite industry and development manufactured and tested the two high-accuracy remote-sensing reconnaissance satellites in accordance with the international standards in KACST laboratories.
> 
> Summary
> 
> The launch of the new satellite comes as part of the Kingdom’s Vision 2030 aiming to localize strategic technologies. The Kingdom seeks, through the space and aeronautical technology program, to achieve regional leadership in this vital sector relying on its preeminent position and vital capabilities that will allow the country to obtain its objective.
> 
> The Saudi Arabian Vision 2030 is the roadmap for this effort, and creating a high-technology research and industrial sector – such as space and satellite programs – is an important priority for Riyadh.
> 
> King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology has already launched 16 Saudi satellites between 2000 and 2019. It also participated in the implementation of scientific experiments in outer space in cooperation with the US space agency (NASA) and Stanford University on board the satellite Saudi Sat 4 in 2014. KACST also participated in the exploration mission of “Changi 4” Satellite with China.
> 
> 
> 
> [Sources: Arab News, The National, Space.com, Asharq Al Awsat, Al Arabiya]
> 
> https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/38128
> 
> I know that the leadership does not want to risk alienating superpowers and turning into a sanctioned/pariah state but at times I would like that just for the sake of a more "bombastic/public" display of strategic weapons and projects. Everything is so secretive. Rightfully so but you get the point.


This s what KSA is working on with Ukraine.. The full TOT has ben done already

Actual test facilities and experimental hardware point to a spacecraft that's much more fact than fiction.





Of course, these images could be just a hypothetical picture on a computer screen, but the same presentation also shows active work at Ukrainian test facilities and even some experimental hardware, which was clearly related to the unusual space plane. This mysterious spacecraft is much more than just a simple brainstorming exercise.

The transfer of designs and the space complex of the Mayak-22 missile for the transfer of satellites and technical and tactical auxiliaries for its full launch.

Mayak family of orbital launch vehicles




Ukrainian orbital launch vehicle. New family of modular medium-sized launch vehicles 

The Mayak launch vehicle family used common rocket engines, control and measurement systems, ground support equipment and other components based on a rational combination of technical solutions from both existing launch systems and those under development. Application of proven industrial processes and operation technologies would assure high reliability, safety and competitive cost for the entire transportation system in the global launch services market. The Mayak launch vehicle family was designed basing on the existing Zenit- and Tsyklon-type launch vehicles. The main vehicles in the family (Mayak-12 Mayak-22 and Mayak-23) were designed to be tandem rockets. Adding strap-on boosters to these launch vehicles could expand the family.
All stages used liquid oxygen/kerosene propellants. Evidently tankage and tooling for the Tsyklon and Zenit booster series were used. First stage engines were either versions of the RD-191/RD-180 family or new liquid oxygen/kerosene derivatives of storable propellant engines used on the R-36M missile series. Upper stage engine was evidently an improved version of the RD-58 used in the Zenit-3SL. Specifications were as follows:




Mayak-12: 130 metric ton lift-off mass; 2 stages; 33.4 m long, 3.0 m in diameter; first stage thrust 176 metric tons, second stage thrust 9 metric tons.

*Mayak-22*: 250 metric ton lift-off mass; 2 stages; 38.0 m long, 3.9 m in diameter; first stage thrust 352 metric tons, second stage thrust 9 metric tons.

Mayak-23: 320 metric ton lift-off mass; 3 stages; 46.4 m long, 3.9 m in diameter; first stage thrust 440 metric tons, second stage thrust 101 metric tons, third stage thrust 9 metric tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

So I was doing a bit of researching lately on PDF and I was trying to find out whether there is a joint Arab Space Program and what I found was this thread.

Are there any specific separate threads about the space programs/plans of Arab country x or y instead of this thread? I mean separate thread where you can see what each Arab country is doing?

Some recent news:

Saudi space agency training program ready for liftoff​








Saudi space agency training program ready for liftoff


RIYADH: The Saudi Space Commission will launch a major training initiative aimed at new graduates seeking careers in the space sector. As part of the Madar program, theoretical and practical courses will be offered to 1,000 male and female trainees from various scientific specialties. The...




www.arabnews.com





Saudi Arabia launches two locally made satellites​








Saudi Arabia launches two locally made satellites


JEDDAH: Saudi Arabia on Monday launched two satellites, including the first one to be launched by a local university, the Saudi Press Agency reported. Shaheen Sat 17, from King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), and CubeSat, from King Saud University (KSU), were launched from...




www.arabnews.com





Saudi Arabia Launches Its 17th Satellite, Leading Arab World in Space Sector​


https://www.spa.gov.sa/viewfullstory.php?lang=en&newsid=2205300



Lockheed Martin, Arabsat, and KACST complete technical review of ARABSAT-6 and SaudiGeoSat-1​








Lockheed Martin, Arabsat, and KACST complete technical review of ARABSAT-6 and SaudiGeoSat-1 - SpaceWatch.Global


Lockheed Martin, Arab Satellite Communications Organization (Arabsat), and King Abdulaziz City for S




spacewatch.global






'Investment and ambition': A history of Middle Eastern space exploration​








'Investment and ambition': A history of Middle Eastern space exploration


The arrival of the UAE's Amal probe into Mars' orbit comes after a long and mixed legacy for the region's space operations




www.middleeasteye.net





UAE to be first Arab state to send astronaut on long-term space mission​The UAE and Axiom Space signed an agreement at the UAE's embassy in Washington, DC on Wednesday.​By TZVI JOFFRE

Published: MAY 1, 2022 04:13





Nora al-Matrooshi, 28, member of the UAE's astronaut programme and the first female Arab astronaut looks on during a press conference in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, July 7, 2021
(photo credit: Rula Rouhana/Reuters)









UAE to be first Arab state to send astronaut on long-term space mission


The UAE and Axiom Space signed an agreement at the UAE's embassy in Washington, DC on Wednesday.




www.jpost.com





@The SC @Philip the Arab 

Is there a Twitter account where one can follow Arab Space developments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

March 4 2020
Saudi Arabia focuses its attention on the space sector within the framework of the Vision 2030 Plan​
Under the leadership of the King's second son, the Saudi kingdom aims to set up various satellite and micro launcher manufacturing facilities within its territory
Juan Pons





*PHOTO/SSC * - Prince Sultan was the first astronaut from an Arab country, the first Muslim male, the first member of a royal family and the youngest astronaut to travel into space

It intends to diversify its economy and create a scientific, legislative and technical environment in view of the growing business opportunities offered by space.* The Saudi Space Agency is already a reality. *Its formal launch took place last week with the constitution and first meeting of its Board of Directors under the chairmanship of Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, who in 1985 and at the age of 28 became the first Arab, the first Muslim and the first member of a royal family to travel into space.
In his inaugural session on 24 February, *Prince Sultan - who is so far the only astronaut in the Kingdom - wanted to make it clear that the officially named Saudi Space Commission or SSC will be "the main umbrella organiser of everything related to the space sector".*




*PHOTO/NASA* - Fourth from left, Prince Sultan poses with the crew of the STS-51-G mission, which took off on June 17, 1985 aboard NASA's space shuttle Discovery

Before his most direct collaborators, the second son of HM King Salman bin Addulaziz Al Saud - the reigning monarch - Prince Sultan wanted to emphasise the need to have a strong national agency *"to regulate the sector in the Kingdom and improve its opportunities for growth"*, while stressing the importance of space "in the economic, scientific and strategic fields" to offer "a promising future for Saudi citizens, to encourage the participation of the private sector and to favour the integration of state institutions".

By giving the green light to the SSC and like many other countries, *the Riyadh authorities aim to direct and coordinate their national efforts beyond satellite communications*, while expressing their desire to become a globally important player in the framework of outer space.




*PHOTO/NASA* - The Ajyal Space Generations Program dedicated to train the new generations and turn them "into space engineers and scientists", has an Advisory Council composed of young people and adults

They are interested, for example, in* developing low-cost satellite launch and manufacturing systems*, which are conducive to the creation of a high-tech industrial and research sector that will contribute to the development of their Vision 2030 Plan. This Plan is of primary importance for the country's future as it is the road map for reducing Saudi Arabia's dependence on oil, diversifying its economy and developing public service sectors such as health, education, infrastructure, tourism and entertainment.

Aware of its enormous current economic potential but also of its shortcomings, Prince Sultan encourages *the formation of a varied network of partnerships at the international level*, both with space agencies, private companies, universities and research centres in other countries. At the same time, they aim to attract investment from large corporations and Saudi SMEs to enter the global space market either alone or in joint cooperation.

Another of Prince Sultan's major concerns is *to attract and train young Saudis in the field of science and technology studies*, with the ultimate aim of training new astronauts to succeed him in reaching the Earth's orbit and beyond.

To achieve this, the so-called *Space Generations Programme, or Ajyal*, has been initiated, which aims to inspire new generations and turn them "into space engineers and scientists, a way of making their dreams come true," stresses the programme's director-general, Ilham Al-Harbi.




*PHOTO/Lockheed Martin Space* - The latest Saudi communications satellite is huge, weighing 6,495 kilos at launch and was put into orbit on February 5, 2019

*A veteran astronaut*

A Royal Order from King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud dated 27 December 2018 stipulates the establishment of the Saudi Arabian Space Agency and appoints His Royal Highness *Prince Sultan bin Abdulaziz Al Saud - formerly head of the Tourism and National Heritage Commission - as chairman of the board of directors with the rank of minister. *The move is part of a major reorganization of the various portfolios of the Saudi government.

But it took 14 months to define the organizational structure of the SSC, change its name from Agency to Saudi Space Commission and appoint the remaining 11 members of the Board of Directors, including a woman,* Rania Mahmoud Nashar,* the top executive of Samba Financial Group, a large national bank.

At its first meeting a week ago, the SSC Board of Directors approved the *National Space Strategy*, a document whose content is not known, but which has been advised by international experts and is awaiting approval by the Council of Ministers.




*PHOTO/SSC* - The Board of Directors of the Saudi Space Commission has 12 members, one of them a woman, under the presidency of the second son of the King
Its wording, "ambitious but realistic", Prince Sultan bin Salman says, has been agreed with representatives of the Ministry of Defence, other government agencies and KACST, the King Abdulaziz City of Science and Technology, the government scientific institution whose aim is *to promote applied scientific research and which has so far been the main driving force behind the nation's space activities.*

Since his appointment to head the Kingdom's space affairs, Prince Sultan has focused his efforts, meetings and negotiations both on* the training of young Saudis and on strengthening international cooperation with the space institutions and agencies of other countries.*

Prince Sultan was not only the first astronaut from an Arab country and the first Muslim man to travel into space. *He was also the youngest human being to orbit the Earth. *At only 28 years of age, he took off on June 17, 1985 on board NASA's space shuttle Discovery as a payload specialist, along with six other astronauts, five Americans - one of them a woman - and one Frenchman.




*PHOTO/NASA* - At 28 years old, Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud stayed in orbit for 7 days
The seven astronauts were to carry out *NASA's STS-51-G mission*, whose main goal was to put three communications satellites into orbit: Mexico's Morelos, the AT&T corporation's Telstar 3D and the Arabsat-1B, the latter owned by the Arab Satellite Communications Organization (Arabsat), in which Saudi Arabia is the main shareholder. The shuttle Discovery returned to earth on 24 June with all its crew members safe and sound. Prince Sultan is not only a former astronaut but also a retired colonel from the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force, with more than 5,000 flight hours to his credit.

*Saudi Arabia is not a newcomer to the field of space and has repeatedly demonstrated its interest in entering space in its various aspects*. It is a member of the UN Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space and has signed the five UN treaties and principles on outer space to promote the use of space technologies in different fields in the country.




*PHOTO/NASA* - He flew into space as a payload specialist to facilitate the launch of the ArabSat-1B satellite
Cooperate with China, the United States, Russia and many other countries
It has signed or is about to sign a significant number of international joint cooperation agreements related to space exploration and research, the manufacture of communication and observation satellites, ground infrastructure and launch vehicles with *Brazil, China, France, Germany, Greece, Russia, Ukraine and the United States. *For example, it participates in the Chinese lunar space mission Chang'e-4, which was launched in May 2018 and carries advanced photographic systems developed in Saudi Arabia. Throughout 2019, Prince Sultan bin Salman bin Abdulaziz and his team have held numerous meetings with senior officials of the major space powers to further strengthen their international ties.

In *Moscow and Riyadh*, they met with the heads of the major Russian space companies and their authorities - for example, the Minister of Industry and Trade and the Director General of the Russian Federal Space Agency (Roscosmos), Dmitry Rogozin - in an effort to define the details of a programme of joint cooperation between the two nations in the fields of exploration, industry and space sciences.




*PHOTO/Xinhua* – Saudi engineers pose in front of one of the satellites put into orbit by Chinese launchers
Over the past three months,* talks have been held with senior South Korean authorities to look at the possibility of establishing joint cooperation agreements* in the field of manufacturing high-resolution observation satellites and their applications. Also with the political authorities of Greece, to expand and strengthen cooperation between the two countries in the field of satellites and their applications.

The *space cooperation between Riyadh and Athens* goes back several years and takes the form of the Saudi Arabian communication satellite Geostationary Satellite 1/Hellas Sat 4, an original bilateral project between KACST and Hellas Sat, the Greek-Cypriot satellite communication operator subsidiary of ArabSat. With no less than 6,495 kilos of launch weight, the Greek-Saudi satellite was placed in space on 5 February 2019 by a European Ariane 5 launcher with the aim of providing television, Internet, telephone and secure communications services in the Ka and Ku bands to the Arab countries of the Middle East and the Persian Gulf, South Africa and Europe.

In December 2018, *a Chinese 2D Long-Range rocket took off from the Jiuquan space base *and launched the 425-kilogram SaudiSat 5A and SaudiSat 5B observation satellites into space. Its high-resolution images are processed and analyzed at the National Center for Remote Sensing Technology, a KACST agency, and are used for security, defense and civilian applications.

*The Saudi Arabian kingdom has put more than twenty communications, observation and technological devices into orbit,* either its own satellites or through communications platform operators of which it is the main shareholder.









Saudi Arabia focuses its attention on the space sector within the framework of the Vision 2030 Plan


It intends to diversify its economy and create a scientific, legislative and technical environment in view of the growing business opportunities offered by space. The Saudi Space Agency is already a reality. Its formal launch took place last week with the constitution and first meeting of its...




atalayar.com





Nice 2.5 year old article giving a decent overview.

Looks like some recent deals (memorandums) where signed with Italy's Space Agency a few days ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541440591585763328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541443462398197761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541444225472004099
Recent meetings with NASA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526869728135892992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526869739322195976
Visiting NASA's Johnson Space Center in order to discuss opportunities for cooperation in the field of developing young talents and training astronauts.

It looks like the Saudi Arabian Space Commission is lead by visionary and talented locals. Prince Sultan (former astronaut) and the likes of Alswaha and Al-Tamimi.









Abdullah Alswaha - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I know that trolling and PDF has become a widespread pandemic of late but I kindly recommend you to read this thread. You might actually gain some knowledge in the process.



This has to do with the books.
literature in general and specifically religious books portray a larger than life image of "arabs" 
all pious, all right, never wrong, absolute devout muslims etc etc etc. 

However once I first landed, and saw Whoaaaaaa the Arab is smoking .... 
a Few months later i found out, it isn't just tobacco they smoke .... 

There is a contrast, and that is where the problem are, 
and a result of this contrast, a lot of people when faced with reality tend to take the extreme view.


----------



## Hydration

Sinnerman108 said:


> There is a contrast, and that is where the problem are,
> and a result of this contrast, a lot of people when faced with reality tend to take the extreme view.


An accurate description of your mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Hydration said:


> An accurate description of your mentality



Forget silly trolling and the trolling of some ignorant Pakistanis (tiny minority overall) with anti-Arab or inferiority complexes. Vast majority of Pakistanis have nothing but love or goodwill for Arabs whom we share ancient historical ties with (from the time of the IVC), religious, cultural, linguistic, ancestral and deep people to people relations.

Instead tell me about Egypt's space program?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533237999928020994
I know about as much as you most projects are announced when they are starting the building phase or is mostly finished because the media here is useless

The video above is the end plan for 2050 the tweet is the start

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

People in the Arab world have gazed at the stars with curiosity and genius for centuries. The first observatory was built in the 8th century by Abbasid Caliph Al-Ma’mun ibn al-Rashid in Baghdad, and the Middle East remained a source of brilliantly inventive scholarship and scientific learning in astronomy throughout Europe’s Dark Ages. Along the way, Muslim scholars developed algebra and spherical trigonometry, both essential mathematical tools for understanding the motions of heavenly bodies, and they made crucial revisions to Ptolemy’s foundational calculations on planetary movements. Small wonder that at least 210 of the most easily seen stars have names derived from Arabic and that 27 craters on the moon are named for early Muslim astronomers.

https://arabcenterdc.org/resource/arab-space-programs-level-up/


The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has signed the basic charter of the Arab Space Cooperation Group with the participation of *14 member states* in a virtual meeting convened on Sunday at the headquarters of Saudi Space Commission (SSC) in Riyadh.

https://saudispace.gov.sa/en/news/saudi-arabia-signs-charter-of-arab-space-cooperation-group/


https://twitter.com/arabspacegroup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Astronomy actually originates from modern-day Iraq. Babylonian astronomy is the father of all modern astronomy.

The origins of Western astronomy can be found in Mesopotamia, and all Western efforts in the exact sciences are descendants in direct line from the work of the late Babylonian astronomers.[6]​








Babylonian astronomy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













History of astronomy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533237999928020994
> I know about as much as you most projects are announced when they are starting the building phase or is mostly finished because the media here is useless
> 
> The video above is the end plan for 2050 the tweet is the start


*
Peek Into Egypt’s Growing Capacity In Space And The Approved 10-year National Space Program*









Peek Into Egypt's Growing Capacity In Space And The Approved 10-year National Space Program - Space in Africa


In 2019, Egypt hit several milestones in its space-faring ambition and set new records in Africa for launching four satellites into space – the highest number launched by an African nation in a calendar year – bringing the total number of satellites launched by the North African nation to nine...




africanews.space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Very interesting tweets by Khalaf.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615795362992132

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615805727154176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615835645128710

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615877952983040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615883871195138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615893253783552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615902372216832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615905274683397

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615910043582464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615919115976704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615946970304512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615953018527744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Important news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587488279133396992
- Saudi Arabia shows its intention to carry out peaceful activities in outer space ... with the Saudis thinking about the possibility of launching space missiles from their lands

- A number of space programs and strategies will be adopted soon


----------

